# Public Speaking FEAR - my experience with Inderal / Propranolol



## jefferson769

This is going to be long and rambling -- I never post anything online and have never shared this much information about my situation, but I think this may some people who suffer the fear of public speaking:

I actually learned about Propranolol from reading these formats. In high school I had zero anxiety about public speaking. Once I started college, my level of anxiety increased. I can still remember the first time I was in class reading something and my voice locked up on me, it was extrememly embarassing. From that moment on, I found it hard to concentrate on things, because half my time would be spent worrying about having to speak in class. I would sign up for classes and then drop those classes where I would have to give a presentation because my fear was so great. Those times I did have to speak, my voice was shaky, I turned red, and my hands would shake.......it was horrible. I even had this experience during the beginning of the semester where you said your name and a little about yourself. I graduated school about 7 years ago, and just went back for my MBA. About two months ago, I had a similar experience during a 30 second presentation for marketing. The class has 55 people in it, and I was embarassed. Well this past weekend, we had our group presentation for our final project and I had to speak for about 5 minutes. In the past, I would have figured out some way to get out of speaking -- I mean there was no way I could hold it together long enough to speak for 5 minutes. 

So I started looking around and found this information on Propranolol about two months ago after my most recent experience, and knowing I had this presentation coming up. I saw my doctor about a month ago and talked to him about taking this drug. I love it how people tell you that you don't need to take anything, and you just need to practice a couple of times, or address the reason for the fear -- these people have NO idea what we go thru, the anxiety of public speaking, the panic, and embarassment and humiliation. he gave me the perscription and I tried it at home one night just to make sure I wasn't going to get sick.....I felt a little drowsy, but nothing significant.

Well this past weekend came, and I practice my presentation over and over again. I started taking the drug about an hour before the presentation but didn't know whether it would actually work. I was still nervous before I started talking because I had no idea if it would work or not, and knew that if it didn't work I was in serious trouble. I had vision of myself running out of the classroom, or someone in my group having to take over for me because my voice locked up. Once I started talking a miracle happened...........my voice was not shaking even a little bit. I was able to make hand gestures and point at the screen - where in the past my hands would be shaking so bad I would have to hold on to the podium or put in my pocket. I didn't feel the need to rush through it, I could pause and use emphasis on words.

When I was done with my part, I felt so proud of myself, I felt like I was cured!! I was so relieved that things went well, and feel more confident to do this again in my other classes. I only wish I would have discovered while I was an undergrad, I think I would have done exponentially better in class and probably graduated a year sooner. My presentation was yesterday and I am still thinking about how amazing I feel that I really did this, and had it go as well as it did. Those who don't know what I have gone thru, will probably never be able to understand how painful it is to have this fear and how crippling it can be in these situations. To those that have this fear and need some help -- I HIGHLY recommend trying Propranolol, it can change your life !!


----------



## euphoria

Yes, propanolol is the ****. I am going to ask for some on my next psych appointment. If not, I'll just buy a bottle on the net.


----------



## Medline

Shouldn't your carvedilol be as good as propranolol? It just blocks alpa receptors too, but is an unselective beta blocker like propranolol.


----------



## euphoria

It is as good, but I lost my carvedilol. Plus the alpha receptor antagonism isn't necessary.


----------



## proximo20

Congratulations and Thanks for sharing your experience

Can I ask how many mg did you take?


----------



## jefferson769

*How many MG I took....*

Oh -- it was actually kind of interesting, because the group were chosen at random when they were going to go, so I took two 10 mg pills about an hour before the first presentation.......and by the time we actually went, I had taken eight (80 total mg) pills. The strange thing is, they don't really affect you, so you feel like maybe they are not working and I was so nervous, that's why I took more.

Or maybe because it was dialing down how nervous I would have normally been, it masked its effect on me at time.


----------



## Newbie

I was reading your story and was so inspired. I too suffer from glossophobia. I recently got an RX for propanolol from my doc. In few weeks, i have a major presentation due at work and I'm hoping for the same success you have experienced. I completely agree when you said people who do not fear public speaking have no idea what we feel. My closest friends dismisses my biggest fear in life b/c it's not an issue to them. Taking a pill for this was my last resource but i'm very happy to know it actually works with low adverse effects. Thanks for sharing your story. It was very inspirational.


----------



## OKdOut

Your description of propanolol sounds like exactly what most other people have described it. I have never taken it, but I am going to try to get a prescription whenever I get some health care coverage.

propanolol has been reported to work in as much as 96% of people who take it. Now, some people say that propanolol is just masking the symptoms and not curing the underlying root cause of the problem, but beta-blockers usually only work in 80% of the general population, and they've been shown to work in 96% of anxiety and panic sufferers, so I think it is in fact doing something to solve the problem. I too wish I had heard of this drug when I was younger!

I really think this should be THE DRUG and the ONLY DRUG that people who suffer from anxiety/panic disorders should take.


----------



## euphoria

OKdOut said:


> propanolol has been reported to work in as much as 96% of people who take it. Now, some people say that propanolol is just masking the symptoms and not curing the underlying root cause of the problem,


Those people would be wrong. There are plenty of beta-adrenergic receptors in the central nervous system, not just the peripheral system. Noradrenaline is a neurotransmitter, just like serotonin and dopamine are -- it influences mood.

If it didn't affect mood, SNRIs would exert no clinical difference to SSRIs apart from heart and blood pressure-related symptoms. In reality, they are useful for anergic/ADHD-afflicted depressives, among others.



> I really think this should be THE DRUG and the ONLY DRUG that people who suffer from anxiety/panic disorders should take.


A-****ing-men. It should [generally] be like this: you take SSRIs for depression, and beta-blockers for anxiety.


----------



## wtf?

Thanks for your story Jefferson769. My situation sounds a lot like yours. I used to be able to do presentations in the past without too much problem, but presently it is just out of the question. I remember two separate experiences in college that seemed to have scarred me very badly. For the one, I just had to get up in front of like 20 people and read something I from a paper I wrote. About halfway down the page I started to lose my breath, then I thought that they thought I was losing my breath, and then I started shaking and I had to stop. It stills messes me up to think about it. And now, even those little 20 sec. intro's at class or at a new job seems out of the question. Talk about making a mountain out of a molehill. Rambling aside, I recently found out beta-blockers and the help that they can give and plan to get some by any means necessary! Hearing your story made me very confident they can help! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Babyboy

is there a difference between propanolol and propanolol ip in it's effectiveness?


----------



## Medline

You want to inject propranolol intraperitoneally into your body before a presentation? Or did I misunderstand something ?


----------



## Medline

No tolerance and you can take this drug every day, but it mainly treats the physical symptoms of anxiety like shaking, trembling, heart racing, higher blood pressure, blushing... you can still be very nervous "in your head". A benzo on the other side works directly in the brain and calms you down like alcohol.


----------



## gadman80

*Propranonlol*

Hello I am new to this site....propanonlol is great for the physical symptoms but it becomes a little sketchy on when you should use it..public speaking most definitely..unfortunately I do alot of construction work and I cant take it even when my physical syptoms are bad because it lowers oxygen requirements and of course blood pressure. When 
i am physically woking my body tells me my heart needs to pump more blood but that propranonlol stops it from happening. So I physically feel I'm working 5 times harder under normal working conditions...a.k.a. I feel like an old man  but for many situations propanonlol is great..just take it for the right reason like everthing you should take. I like this site lots of info:clap


----------



## deeds14

Wow, this is a really inspiring post! I am going to ask my Dr this week if she will give it to me. Since it's not habit-forming, I'm hoping there will be no problem with it. I always feel weird asking for a medication.


----------



## icedCoffee

Great post. I wonder if it can be combined with a low dose of xanax for public speaking? I've used xanax in public speaking situations and it helps greatly but mentally it really slooooows me down to where I can barely think if someone say would ask me a question at the end of the speech.

I did notice I had a small touch of shaking even w/ a massive dose of xanax so I think Propranolol could help me with that. I also think Propranolol could be a big help to me for interviewing.


----------



## Medline

Propranolol can be combined with Xanax, no problem.


----------



## itsamystery

I've used Propranolol for over twenty years--almost before Social Anxiety was a recognized condition. It allowed me to get two degrees--work, etc.
A couple of things I've learned: Since your body doesn't build up tolerance to it (as with Xanax and other benzos), you don't need to keep taking higher doses. In fact, like some of the people on this forum, I originally started taking large doses thinking it would work better, but in fact, 5 mg works as well as 80mg, and in fact, you'll have more energy for your presentation. Since my social situations pop up randomly (in addition to planned presentations, etc), I take 10 to 20 mg a day and it lasts 10-12 hours. There is also a time release version of this drug, but I've never needed it.

I'd be very careful with benzos--they're addictive, expensive, and your body needs more and more of it to be effective. The beta blockers don't manage the emotional fear you feel--that's what Xanax and other benzos take away, but once you realize you're going to make it through your events without embarrassing yourself or ruining your presentation, the fear becomes manageable. I believe many performance artists and even doctors (surgeons who cannot have shaky hands) have used this secret for years.


----------



## itsamystery

Forgot to add a couple of things about Inderal (beta blockers) vs. benzos.
You may feel more fearless on the benzos, but people can tell the difference--glassy eyes, sometimes slurred speech, etc, where Inderal just makes you a solid version of yourself. Beta blockers will not mess with your sleep patterns (a few people get more vivid dreams, but these are usually at high doses taken for high blood pressure).
I'm not against benzos entirely, and take them occasionally along with the Inderal for special situations (for instance a wedding or huge speech), but be very careful with benzos. They are very addictive and from what I hear, very hard to quit.


----------



## indie85

Yep, propranolol is ace for public speaking, thankfully I found out about it before two huge presentation type things I had to do for my degree, I honestly think it would have been a disaster if I hadn't taken it. Previously, the very thought of having to speak in front of people brought the fear of god in me because I know when speaking my breathing becomes uncontrollable, heart races, I shake, basically a total mess. In fact a guy who went after me obviously had this problem and I felt bad for him because I know how it feels and it was painful to watch. I don't like to speak in public but I now know I can handle it with propranolol and its just one less issue to stress out about I guess.


----------



## deltan144

itsamystery said:


> I'd be very careful with benzos--they're addictive, *expensive*, and your body needs more and more of it to be effective.


Over here in Australia, benzos are much cheaper than propanol which is weird


----------



## hey25

Reading this post is a sort of inspiration to me, your description of your public speaking fear mirrors everything I've been going through the past few years and your experience with Inderal gives me hope for the future. Other people just don't understand what a burden this is. The sleepless nights and constant feeling of dread, and not knowing why. It's awful. I wish I had known about this years ago. I never used to have a problem with public speaking. In fact I used to enjoy giving presentations, getting attention etc. Once I went to HS I gave a really bad presentation but still didn't mind when I had to do it. 

When I got to college I choked on my first presentation and have had a crippling fear of it ever since. I'm a marketing major and typically have multiple group presentations per semester. My fear has gotten so bad that the only way I can get through it is by practicing my maximum of 3-4 slides I will take and memorizing word for word exactly what I am going to say. Up to a week before the presentation I get so nervous that I lose sleep about it, have a constant knot in my stomach, and spend the entire day or 2 prior practicing by myself. When it comes time to get the presentation I typically get through it red faced, as fast as I can, with my hands lodged in my pockets- never even looking at my note cards- and when it's over I can't remember any of it- it's like I black out. For some reason though, once the presentation is over I am able to field questions pretty naturally. In the past I have been so nervous that I drink a little beforehand, and have bought OTC 'natural' relaxation remedies such as Valerian root, l-theanine, etc.- They do not work.

I don't know why I hate it so much. I try to tell myself that the presentation itself doesn't make me nervous. I always know and sometimes even like the material that I'm presenting. Sometimes it's even stuff that I want to let everyone know about. But like clockwork, whenever I get in front of a room I have an instant physical reaction- my heart races out of my chest, my hands shake, my face turns red, and my voice quivers. And once I notice any of these things, it's game over. I completely lose my cool and just want to bury myself in bed and never wake up. Last year we had to individually go in front of the class to introduce ourselves. Name, major, grad year, and why you are a good candidate for the class. I looked at everyone else go up there and drone on about themselves so confidently and then when it's my turn I just start shaking and what's worse is my friend in the class laughed at me. I hate it. I'm shy, but I'm not that shy. I have loads of friends, but when it comes to stuff like this- it just completely cripples me. I know that it's not just presentations. I'm starting to realize that I have some deeper rooted problems and problem at least a mild case of social anxiety but by far my number 1 problem/fear is public speaking.

Seeing what Inderal has done for people has given me hope and I think I'm going to go to my doctor before semester starts and see if I can get a prescription. My main problem with giving a presentation always has seemed to be the physical reaction I have to it, and if I can take a drug that will block that reaction while keeping me clear headed and calm- I couldn't think of anything better. I'm nervous about asking- do you think he'll say no because I'm looking for meds? Either way, I have to do it. This is my senior year and I really don't want to let this awful fear control my life once again for my last year in college. It's either this or SWIM is going to buy xanax off his friend, even though he knows it's a very bad idea-- he's running out of options.

Sorry for the rant. It's just that is the first time I've ever been able to express any of that to anyone besides myself, even if I don't know any of you (and plus I know you've heard it all before- this seems like a very common problem on internet forums like this).


----------



## homer

hey25 said:


> I'm nervous about asking- do you think he'll say no because I'm looking for meds?


A doctor won't have any problem prescribing propranolol for you, unless you have some medical conditions that might warrant some caution. It isn't a medication that drug seekers ask for, as it doesn't make you feel good. Just tell your doctor you've struggle with presentations and you've heard propranolol can help. My doctor would be writing the script before I finished the sentence. 

A benzo is a different story.


----------



## itsamystery

*prescription/doctor*

I agree--go right to your doctor and he/she won't have a problem. they've probably given it before and maybe even used this trade secret themselves.
When you make the appointment you can even say you'd like a prescription for a beta blocker (Inderal) for a social anxiety and get that part out of the way promptly.

It's been a career saver for me.
If you can stay away from benzos, you're better off.

I agree with you too--the herbal things (Valarian Root, Kava) do very little to help this situation because it's primarily thay you're one of those people whose adrennaline response is very strong. Doesn't mean you're shy or non social either.


----------



## when will we be new skin

Yay I am very excited to try this. Not that I want to make a speech...haha. But I am really hopeful that it will work. I don't get it for two and a half weeks though. I am becoming impatient!


----------



## tuneful

Same exact symptoms here.. and been dealing with it for years. Ten years ago I finally opened up to my doctor because I was about to interview for a job I wanted and I was desperate. He wrote me a scrip for Inderal. What a revelation!

This social phobia thing is insidious. I have gone to some pretty unbelievable measures over the years to avoid public speaking. It was to the point where I couldn't deal with the thought of something like even jury duty. And yep, 'normal' people just have no clue what it's like to have this burden. It's a weird thing... I would be able to speak up in a group situation to answer a question or whatever, but if we went around the room it would usually be a disaster. In my first professional job I had a very bad experience with that situation which really scarred me, so from that point on it was avoid at all costs. Over the years I tried everything -self help books, subliminal suggestion, saw a counselor for a few sessions, and even dragged myself to a Toastmasters meeting - which was not what I expected and did not go back.

Inderal has basically lifted this whole burden from me. If I know I'll be in a situation I will take 40mg about an hour before. It just about totally suppresses the fight or flight syndrome - racing heartbeat, shakey voice, etc. Most of all it clears your head so you can think normally! I still get nervous before, but probably just normally so. I think knowing my body won't betray me greatly reduces the lead up nervousness... which used to be almost debilitating. I really don't know where I'd be without it.
It's fairly easy to get online without a prescription... just search for Inderal or the generic name Propranolol.


----------



## Thomas Ninja

Mow I'm interested!!! But what are the side effects, short and long term?


----------



## tuneful

I've been using Inderal for over 10 years... but only when I really need to. Right now I've gone months without using it. At other times my work situation would requre maybe once or twice a week. I really try to only use it for situations that would induce panic symptoms, not just being uncomfortable. The most I used it was when I had to travel to a client site as the technical lead on the project, and sit through large daily meetings for a week as the vendor 'software expert'. I did 40 mg in the morning and 20mg after lunch for 5 days in a row. I honestly don't know what I would have done without it because there was no way I was getting out of that trip.

Side effects: the way I use it... really none. I will say that if I do 40mg in the morning, I will not do anything overphysical that day - like cardio exercise. I notice that, even 10 hours later, my heart rate during exercise is suppressed. I figure that can't be good, so I just don't exercise those days. So along with keeping your heart from racing, it seems to also suppress it during those times you'd like it to rise... like climbing stairs, exercise, etc. Not a big thing, but you have to be aware of it.

The other thing I notice is that once you see you can be 'normal' in stressful situations, you may think you have this social phobia thing licked. After using it for a while I tried to lessen the dose to 20mg, which worked ok, then tried not taking it during a situation where I normally would have. That didn't go so well. So the bottom line is that it's not going to cure you, but used judiciously will give you your life back.


----------



## when will we be new skin

I used 10mgs for the first time on Wednesday. It did not make me comfortable enough to speak but it did make me feel less tense. I was actually relaxed in class which is a first in a long time. But like you said, I did notice that it supressed my heartbeat when I was walking to class.... it was a strange feeling.

I am going to try 20mgs tomorrow and see how that goes. So far I am happy I've tried this drug.


----------



## Positive

Has the original poster or other people experienced blushing/sweating before and after taking propranolol?

My issue is that when and if I become embarassed, my heart races and I start to blush, and then sweat. However, if conversations are smoothe and in my favor, nothing comes from it.

Do they prescribe these 10mg per tablet as so it seems. It seems like you can take up to 80-100mg in an hour or so?

I plan to use this in meetings, just to calm myself. I am going to make an appointment soon to explore my options. Thanks.


----------



## meyaj

Positive said:


> Has the original poster or other people experienced blushing/sweating before and after taking propranolol?
> 
> My issue is that when and if I become embarassed, my heart races and I start to blush, and then sweat. However, if conversations are smoothe and in my favor, nothing comes from it.
> 
> Do they prescribe these 10mg per tablet as so it seems. It seems like you can take up to 80-100mg in an hour or so?
> 
> I plan to use this in meetings, just to calm myself. I am going to make an appointment soon to explore my options. Thanks.


Just make the appointment already  Putting things off doesn't accomplish much.

Especially if your doc decides to treat you for an anxiety disorder, you'll probably have to meet him/her relatively frequently for medication adjustments. I'm normally a procrastinator but I know if I had put off every doctor's appoint for a week or so, I'd be about 6 months behind in treatment.


----------



## Anna

i want this propranolol. now.

i've never heard of this drug before... weird. why the hell didn't a doctor ever mention this as an option? ugh. i'd think if it does what people here are saying it does, it'd be one of the first to be considered, or at least mentioned, especially if it's non habit forming. 

i'm going to ask my doctor about taking this before i have to go through another job interview with my heart in my throat.


----------



## Positive

meyaj said:


> Just make the appointment already  Putting things off doesn't accomplish much.
> 
> Especially if your doc decides to treat you for an anxiety disorder, you'll probably have to meet him/her relatively frequently for medication adjustments. I'm normally a procrastinator but I know if I had put off every doctor's appoint for a week or so, I'd be about 6 months behind in treatment.


im going saturday.


----------



## alex13abcde

I received inderal LA 2 weeks ago ( generic called provanol SR 80) and tried it everyday since ( 80 or 160 mgs).
I noticed a difference the first few days and then my nervousness and all its symptoms just went back to normal ( still squeaky voice and uncontrollable breathing when I would speak in front of people). 
Everyone's opinion seems so positive that I'm wondering if I got something wrong when using it or if my pills may be counterfeited ( bought on the website pharmacy escrow).
Should I switch to regular Inderal/propranolol pills rather than extended release ?
If anyone satisfied with the results bought them from a website, where did you get them?


----------



## icedCoffee

Would love to hear any stories about combining Inderal & Xanax(small dose) to get a synergistic effect.

I assume I can take Inderal every day in the am? It wears off after 12 hours or so.... maybe I could take it at 7am and by 7pm I could exercise w/out any of the drug side effects? 

So no problems taking it daily (say 5 days a week) for a job? I would like to do this for a new job in the future so I don't stress out all day long like I usually do with a new job and xanax really slows me down mentally too much to use daily that is for sure, I save xanax for presentations, big social events, etc....

I'm going to a doc soon so I can't wait to get Inderal! I don't know if I'll even get xanax because I have to go to a new doc since I've moved away.

Thanks.


----------



## morris09

Metoprolol is a safer bet. Proponol is not guaranteed to work as it is not as strong.


----------



## homer

morris09 said:


> Metoprolol is a safer bet. Proponol is not guaranteed to work as it is not as strong.


I would recommend propranolol first. Propranolol is a non-selective beta blocker and will cross the blood-brain barrier, allowing it to affect some of the adrenaline receptors in the brain. For SAD and dealing with an intense and potentially traumatic situation, I believe this can provide a benefit. I know I spend less time worrying about presentations after the fact when taking propranolol. I do not believe any of the other beta blockers are as effective in this regard.

Look at some of the research on PTSD and propranolol for some more background.


----------



## Payn

Can I take inderal(propranolol) together with selegiline ?


----------



## alex13abcde

If anyone here bought their Inderal from the Internet and was satisfied with the results, could you please give me the links?

Thanks a lot.

Alex


----------



## Sarah106

Wow, I have these exact same experiences. It can be as simple as being in a group and someone asking me a quesiton. Then the heart racing, face redness, shaking, etc., starts and I can't control it. I think if I did not have those symptoms I would be almost over this madness.

I have a few questions about it, though. What are the different types? I've seen a couple different names. Also, how much should you generally take? Is it dangerous to take long term? If you do take it and then have to run or something is it dangerous for your heart? Sorry, that may be a dumb question, but I felt I should ask.

I think I'm going to ask my dr. about it. I'm nervous, though.


----------



## meyaj

They can cause heart blocks, which aren't as bad as they sound. Propranolol is the most widely used for anxiety, and with good reason.

As for running on them, no, you'll be fine. In fact some olympic biathletes (cross country skiing + rifle shooting) have been caught using beta blockers as a performance enhancing drug!

It can make you feel a bit dizzy and light-headed though.


----------



## Sarah106

Thanks for answering. I took the first step and called my doctor and I am going to ask her about this. I'm hopeful, but nervous, too. My doctor can be weird sometimes. But, anyways, thanks for the help.


----------



## Junker

Same problems, and they have been literally debilitating. I've run out of rooms before. I finally went to my doctor and the past month has marked my first experiences with both a benzo (xanax) and propranolol. It has changed my life.

I've tried the xanax by itself, .5mg each time a couple hours before. It helps a lot, but when the spotlight turned to me my heartbeat suddenly kicked back in hard out of nowhere and immediately took over. The rush of anxiety just totally overpowered it I guess... shaky voice, trouble breathing, you know the drill. It sucked.

Yesterday I had my annual review at work. I took .5mg xanax early in the morning, but then around lunchtime took 10mg propranolol. Meeting at 2pm. I rocked it. I had everyone at the table laughing. I think the xanax helped me avoid building up negative anticipation beforehand, and the propranolol without a doubt made me able to run that meeting free of those physical symptoms. Priceless in my case.

In fact half way through the meeting at one point I felt my heart try to start pounding really hard and I thought "oh god here it comes," but within a second or so it was suppressed, as if the propranolol caught it almost immediately and squashed it back down. Next time I'll try the propranolol without any xanax at all... I have a feeling it will still work wonders.


----------



## 99x

Just wanted to add my experience and input with this drug. The really distressing symptoms of my anxiety are physical that LEAD to psychological symptoms. For example, I'll have insomnia, nausea, trembling, sweating, increased heart rate, ect before an important social meeting(both work oriented and social stuff like dates) and especially before presentations. These physical symptoms start and manifest into psychological things like doubting myself, being self conscious mostly because I'm I know the sweating and cracking voice is noticeable to everyone. 

Anyway propanolol completely wiped out all the physical symptoms which means peace of mind and the fear becomes very very manageable. It really is a wonder pill(I take 20 mg 30 minutes before the event) I can't tell you how much I love sitting back nearly anxiety free before those big dates or presentations. And unlike benzos it doesn't effect your mental state, it just makes it so my body reacts with no more pressure than throwing out the trash in just about any situation therefore it's not addicting, and I've not found the need to increase the dose. If your doc isn't prescribing this to you and you have intense physical anxiety then find another doctor because you don't need to get sucked into addicting meds like benzos, or even SSRIs(which arent really addicting but have withdrawal in some cases) Docs are suppose to use as little drugs as possible to get the job done. When they start trying to force dangerous psych meds on you then you need to really question them and follow your intuition.


----------



## Nymeria

This thing is lifesaving. It helps me immensely when my heart is racing, and believe me it's racing a lot and often, by the tiniest social interaction. I take two pills of Propanolol (40 mg) and in a few minutes I can feel the calming effect throughout my body, then my voice stops quivering. 
I just wish the effect would last longer, I think it works only for 4-5 hours max. Can anyone verify this? I wonder if it's only me.

Also anyone that has been taking this for a while, do you build tolerance as you go on using it, and do you need more to have the same effect? I have only started taking it a couple of weeks ago so that is a bit of a concern.


----------



## gillettecavalcad3

Propranalol is a drug that really didn't work for me at all. I went up to 40mg 3 times daily to no avail. I didn't even think is helped with the physical side of my anxiety, ....It slowed my heartbeat down, I'll give it that, .....but also made me so goddam fatigued.

Don't want to be the bearer of bad news, ......but it is quite common for your hair to fall out whilst taking beta blockers, ......so I stay way clear of them. But I guess PRN is ok. 

As I always state, ......different strokes for different folkes. What didn't work for me could be a lifesaver for someone else.


----------



## lily2009

I never hears of Inderal it sounds very interesting, This is not a med you take everyday right? Im on paxil and want to get of it and looking for something else. anybody help!


----------



## Positive

Nymeria said:


> This thing is lifesaving. It helps me immensely when my heart is racing, and believe me it's racing a lot and often, by the tiniest social interaction. I take two pills of Propanolol (40 mg) and in a few minutes I can feel the calming effect throughout my body, then my voice stops quivering.
> I just wish the effect would last longer, I think it works only for 4-5 hours max. Can anyone verify this? I wonder if it's only me.
> 
> Also anyone that has been taking this for a while, do you build tolerance as you go on using it, and do you need more to have the same effect? I have only started taking it a couple of weeks ago so that is a bit of a concern.


Seattle raining?

I want the seattle heineken shirt please !!

To answer your question, I think most drugs in the dosage last about that long.

For me, propanalolo didn't work and I ultimately had to try the benzo. You can try read my threads on 1st, proponalol and then on the benzo.


----------



## millenniumman75

****Thread Lock Watch****
Action has had to be taken for posts requesting or providing online pharmacies. This is against the Guidelines.


----------



## Prakas

I completely understand where your coming from. I have dropped an english class last year, and am failing it this year, and just stopped working because I couldn't even pass the tests. Why bother with a 5 minute minimum presentation if I'm going to fail. Bummer, and I have to pass this darn class eventually.

I dread another one coming up in another class in a couple of weeks, been stressing me out since the beginning of the semester, but I'm doing great in the class, but its 25% of my final grade so its a must do. I'm going to really double or triple my xanax dosage for it. If I start failing all these classes, I won't be elgible for financial aid.



olygirl78 said:


> Yay. I have been looking for a post like yours for days!!! I am starting nursing school and there are presentations and simulations. I too have avoided all classes that have a presentation on the cyllabus. I do the whole class and then leave for the presentation, even failed two classes because those presentations were our final! Yes, that bad. I feel so sick and nervous and shakey that my body really is telling me to flight, not fight! lol So I have a dr. appt too next week for these. Oh, my dr. better prescribe them-- I do not think there is a worse case of public speaking anxiety than what I have. I am sooo glad it worked for you (above). You sound just like me, so I have hope. I also ordered 40mg propranolol from online just in case she says no. I would rather be monitored by my dr. but if she starts the lecture about practing speaking then I am going to have to go ahead regardless. I have to graduate for crying out loud. Thanks a bunch for the info!! I will let you all know if it works for me. If it DOES work for me then consider it the cure because I cannot imagine anything stopping the feeling.


----------



## NervousGuy

*Metoprolol vs. Propranolol*

Does anybody here know if Toprol XL, (Metoprolol), helps in public speaking? I've been taking it for three months and I've noticed I am much more relaxed in social situations but I haven't done any public speaking or presentations to test it for public speaking. I understand that Propranolol is the king of public speaking treatment but how does Metoprolol compare?
Can Propranolol be prescribed when I'm already using Metoprolol? Thx.


----------



## phinsphan

*Propranolol*

Hey everybody. I'm glad I found this forum. For anybody still seeking information about Propranolol I hope my experience will help.

At some point in late HS and university I became very anxious about public speaking. I started worrying about speaches weeks in advance and I couldn't sleep and pretty much dwelled on my anxiety constantly. I started avoiding classes as best I could that had presentations (kinda hard as a commerce major) and really had a tough time in school. Every time I had to do a presentation my body would enter "flight" mode and I would find it difficult to speak - mostly due to my increased heart rate but also because of my shaking hands and legs, sweating and red face. Needless to say this was very embarrasing. Things got worse when I had a panic attack during a post university interview where I had to ask the interviewer for a timeout. My heart was beating so fast I thought I was going to have a heart attack. After that I spent many years avoiding interviews and any job that might include public speaking. Long story short, recently I ended up with a job that was going to require some stressfull presentations so I spoke with a doctor. He prescribed Propranolol to deal with the physical "fight or flight" symptoms. I started taking 20mg before any perceived stressfull situation and the results have been awesome. What it does is block the physical effects of my anxiety. It does nothing for the nervousness you feel before and during but at least you are armed with the knowledge that your body is not going to go into panic mode. This means normal heart rate, no shaking hands or legs and no red face. In my case, knowing I have these pills has greatly reduced my anxiety and for once I feel like I have a chance to beat this fear.


----------



## skater8o5

Hey guys I have all the same symptoms as everyone else. The big one is that my voice is extremely trembling and it feels like i have a lump in my throat, which cause me to swallow a lot. My heart races and my face gets flushed!!! The first few words are usually the most difficult to get out. I absolutely hate introducing myself and the last time I did a presentation was in high school which was like 5 or 6 years ago!!! I'v dropped many classes because of having to do a presentation! I'v also walked out of the room when we were doing introductions because I didnt want to make a fool out of myself and it was embarrassing in itself to get up and walk out. 

I would like to overcome this fear but part of me also doesnt want to let it go because I think I'v had it for so long but I know its something I must do to unlock my potential and to get a college degree. 

I took an accelerated EMT course at UCLA last year and we had to introduce ourselves about 7 times. I almost dropped out because of it. The first day was absolutely dreadful. I completely sounded like a weirdo and when I talked and rushed through everything I was saying. It was ridiculous!!!

I just ordered propranolol because I have so many good things about it. Hopefully when classes come around next semester I can practice with it during the first day of class introductions and with this practice I can do a presentation eventually.


----------



## Ricks552

First of let it be said that this is the single most helpful thread i have ever come across.

The issues you are talking about are IDENTICAL to mines and i find comfort in knowing im not alone.

I have a few job interviews coming up so i went to my doctor and explained in detail the problem im having. I have no anxiety apart from when in a situation were i need to 'perform'. 

I was extremely pleased when he mentioned propranolol without me even saying anything! :clap Hes given me 28, 10mg tablets and told me he'l give me stronger tablets is necessary. HOWEVER hes told me to take one everyday and stay on it for a few months! 
It makes more sense just to take like 2 before the stressful event. Im totally confused as to what i should do, follow ur example or follow doctors advice.

I really dont feel likes its necessary to have them everyday becus i dont have any problems on a day to day basis. He thinks its better to stay on them to get used to them? 

what should i do?


----------



## skater8o5

*HEY man*

Hey Ricks552, I'v done a lot of research into this product and some people just take it prior to the stressful occasion. Or even a few pills a day before and on the day of the event and that is what I recommend doing first. 
Although there are instances of people who take it every day for certain types of anxiety and unless you have that then I don't see the need for it everyday.

Have you gotten the prescription yet or tried them out at all? Keep me informed of how things go. Once I try them out I will be posting my experiences. GOODLUCK:clap


----------



## Ricks552

I have the medication and did try a tablet, i did feel alot more relaxed then usual, but the real test will be interviews.

It does make alot more sense just taking it a day before and on the day of the stressful event. Its just that i feel a lilttle uncomfortable doing the opposite of what my doctors telling me, after all it does say on the medication 'take as prescribed by doctor'..

Still not sure what to do:afr


----------



## skater8o5

I think they put "use as prescribed" on ALL bottles so you don't over dose or that you take enough with more important medications. You should try to put yourself in an awkward social situation and see how the medicine responds. Thats what I'm going to do to test it out just to make sure it works.


----------



## skater8o5

Happy thanksgiving ALL!!


----------



## homer

Ricks552 said:


> I have the medication and did try a tablet, i did feel alot more relaxed then usual, but the real test will be interviews.
> 
> It does make alot more sense just taking it a day before and on the day of the stressful event. Its just that i feel a lilttle uncomfortable doing the opposite of what my doctors telling me, after all it does say on the medication 'take as prescribed by doctor'..
> 
> Still not sure what to do:afr


Just take it as needed. I like to take it 2 hours ahead of time if I can remember but it has some effect within 30 minutes. Taking 10 mg once a day is crazy. On the days you need it, a single 10 mg pill won't last all day. On the days your don't need it, why take it?


----------



## Ricks552

the doctor said something about keeping the effect consistant and steady as opposed to intermittent.


I think im going to take your advce homer and stop taking them daily.


----------



## dscott0888

I feel soooo tired when i take mine though . anyone else? im only doing 1 , 10 mg pill too but i can barely keep my eyes open. are there alternatives to inderal?


----------



## meyaj

dscott0888 said:


> I feel soooo tired when i take mine though . anyone else? im only doing 1 , 10 mg pill too but i can barely keep my eyes open. are there alternatives to inderal?


I'd love to find an answer that doesn't just make you more fatigued... maybe it has something to do with a ~145 IQ but I manage to feel anxious all the time while CONSTANTLY feeling worn out and sleepy. I'm supposed to start taking an MAOI (Nardil) in about a week, and from my understanding it's just going to heighten the sleepiness. Perhaps feeling alert and simultaneously anxiety-free is just an impossibility for people like us... just the thought alone leaves me feeling pretty helpless.


----------



## AlexanderG

Great to read the success stories here. 

My symptoms as similar, however in addition to fear of public speaking I have developed a phobia of eating with others (all started with the trembling hand then avoidance). I think it's clear inderal may help me (I'm guessing more than 20mg) however drinking a wine or two at these lunches and dinners is also customary. 

For those that are taking inderal, how do you feel when you drink a glass or two of alcohol on the same day, and is it safe? (also curious about combining 1-2 glasses of alcohol with benzos, or a combo of inderal and benzo).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dmb21

I also suffer from panic attacks when having to speak in front of a group of people, mainly in my classes, and I've been discussing the possibilities of taking meds to help me. My therapist is suggesting Xanax, but since I've been reading these threads everyone keeps saying their tolerance builds up really fast.. so I am going to bring up Propranolol with my doctor, thanks!


----------



## homer

dscott0888 said:


> I feel soooo tired when i take mine though . anyone else? im only doing 1 , 10 mg pill too but i can barely keep my eyes open. are there alternatives to inderal?


I don't feel any sleepiness from propranolol, but if you are having side effects you might try taking atenolol, which is also a beta blocker, but is more selective in which receptors it targets.


----------



## homer

AlexanderG said:


> Great to read the success stories here.
> 
> My symptoms as similar, however in addition to fear of public speaking I have developed a phobia of eating with others (all started with the trembling hand then avoidance). I think it's clear inderal may help me (I'm guessing more than 20mg) however drinking a wine or two at these lunches and dinners is also customary.
> 
> For those that are taking inderal, how do you feel when you drink a glass or two of alcohol on the same day, and is it safe? (also curious about combining 1-2 glasses of alcohol with benzos, or a combo of inderal and benzo).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I haven't noticed any interaction between propranolol and alcohol. I as far as I know it is safe. Ask your doctor or pharmacist.


----------



## passaicfan

*Atenolol*

I have a big speech for work coming up later this month. I have confidence in my presentation but am worried about the rapid heartbeat and quivering voice that always comes up when I'm in a public speaking situation. Based on these posts, a beta blocker seems best. I have asthma so I will have to avoid propanolol. I'm hoping that atenolol will work just as effectively. However, I keep reading online that those with high blood pressure will see improvements after using atenolol after daily use for 1-2 weeks. My question - will atenolol be effective if I only take it the day of the big speech, or must I take it every day up to (and including) the day of the speech?


----------



## homer

Passaicfan, you might get more response in a seperate thread on atenolol than you get in this thread.

I haven't tried atenolol, but my understanding is that it can be used the same way as propranolol without the need to take it for multiple days. I've read other people on SAS with asthma have had good results with atenolol. I would take it 2 hours ahead of time if you can and at least 30 minutes ahead of time otherwise.


----------



## passaicfan

Thanks so much. I actually tried atenolol today before a meeting and didn't experience rapid heart beats. Not that important of a meeting - real test will come later this month. Thanks for following up on my question.


----------



## hey25

Why can't asthmatics take propranolol? I have propranolol that I only take when I give presentations. I had childhood asthma (which I supposedly grew out of) but I recently starting getting mild asthma attacks when exercising, so I went to the doctor and am now on an inhaler again. Do you think that has something to do with the prop??


----------



## hey25

Oh wow. I just did a quick google search and found that propranolol has caused death in asthmatics before because it blocks certain receptors that interact with the medicine needed to open the airways during an attack. That's pretty scary. Mild as my asthma may be, plus the fact I only take prop once in a great while, I doubt I'm at risk to drop dead from it but it is a strange coincidence that I suddenly find myself with breathing difficulties a couple months after getting a script for it. I just figured I needed to cut back on smoking or that maybe I've always had EIA and didn't realize it. Looks like I'm gonna have to go see my doctor soon.


----------



## meyaj

Do you use an inhaler? It probably won't make a difference unless you need one.

Still, it might be best to take a selective β1-blocker (like atenolol) rather than a non-selective one like propranolol.


----------



## hey25

Yeah I use an albuterol inhaler before I work out. My doctor said he thinks it's probably Exercise Induced Asthma because that's when I had the most trouble breathing- during and after running.

Next time I see my psych I'm going to ask about atenolol. Are the (anti-anxiety) effects the same as propranolol?


----------



## Gil

Wow! I just read a lot the posts about success with Propranalol for public speaking/presenting. RIGHT up my alley, so many similar situations. Used to not have a problem speaking, used to enjoy it, built a name for myself at work as a good presenter...and then, WHAM, panic struck hard and out of the blue and I thought I'd never be the same. (Too bad it took me so long to find this site since the other threads were started about the time my panic started.) I have been using CBT strategies with some success but spoke to a therapist yesterday about Proranalol. She can't perscribe it and I don't really want to pay $300.00+ for a psychiatrist visit since I have a high deductible HSA insurance plan so it's all out of pocket. Does anyone know if there are any legitimate online psychiatrist sites I could contact for a perscription? Or any other ideas? I did speak to my regular docs office, did not give too much detail but they said I should probably see someone else for this issue. Out national sales conference is coming up later this month so I am sure to be on stage and would like to focus on doing a great job, not keeping myself from a panic attack.

Thanks!


----------



## keith1569

this is very interesting..i am going to ask my doctor about this..i currently take 100mg of zoloft a day and 1mg of clonazepam 2 times a day...when i looked Propranalol on epocrates for drug interactions it said that zoloft in combination with Propranalol may cause to low of blood pressure and such..has anyone had that issue? just wondering if its worth bringing up the subject with my doctor..i would only take it when i have to give presentations or speeches..

thanks

keith


----------



## Positive

Can I combine a 10-20MG of propanolol w/ ROBINUL & ATIVAN?


----------



## Ecofina

*Inderal Experiment*

Hey, everybody.

Glad I found this message board!

I'm about as bad as anybody when it comes to public speaking. I'm also in college and have changed majors twice to avoid public speaking courses. It has gotten so bad that I get nervous when they do roll call! When it comes to public speaking, I have the same symptoms many of you described - heart racing, flushed face, "locking up," etc.

I can't run from this forever, although I certainly wish I could. I've explored all my options and there's no way I can get a degree without doing at least a handful of oral presentations.

Anyway, I ordered some Inderal online (from NZ) and plan on giving it a shot before my first public speaking engagement in a couple of weeks. I know not everyone here has tried it yet, so I'll be sure to post a review.

Wish me luck!

-Jonathan


----------



## TRCH

*insomnia before presentation*

I get insomnia (due to anxiety) the night before I have to give a presentation. I realize that Propranolol is used typically taken several hours before the event and it helps with the physical symtoms of anxiety, but will Propranolol help with the insomnia if I take it 1 or 2 days prior to the presentation?


----------



## kirribilli

OKdOut said:


> Your description of propanolol sounds like exactly what most other people have described it. I have never taken it, but I am going to try to get a prescription whenever I get some health care coverage.
> 
> propanolol has been reported to work in as much as 96% of people who take it. Now, some people say that propanolol is just masking the symptoms and not curing the underlying root cause of the problem, but beta-blockers usually only work in 80% of the general population, and they've been shown to work in 96% of anxiety and panic sufferers, so I think it is in fact doing something to solve the problem. I too wish I had heard of this drug when I was younger!
> 
> I really think this should be THE DRUG and the ONLY DRUG that people who suffer from anxiety/panic disorders should take.


Hate to tell you guys, but it doesn't work for everyone. I had a presentation once and sweated so much it was terribly embarrassing, chocked up. Wow, it was awful. I'm on Pristiq and it's ok for depression but does little for anxiety. If anyone knows what I can take (besides a stiff drink or two) for glossophobia, let me know. Have a presentation coming up.


----------



## icedCoffee

Have you tried xanax? You can experiment w/ doses before the presentation to know how much you can take w/out numbing your brain too much.... but has been a big help despite slowing down my thinking process.



kirribilli said:


> Hate to tell you guys, but it doesn't work for everyone. I had a presentation once and sweated so much it was terribly embarrassing, chocked up. Wow, it was awful. I'm on Pristiq and it's ok for depression but does little for anxiety. If anyone knows what I can take (besides a stiff drink or two) for glossophobia, let me know. Have a presentation coming up.


----------



## kirribilli

icedCoffee said:


> Have you tried xanax? You can experiment w/ doses before the presentation to know how much you can take w/out numbing your brain too much.... but has been a big help despite slowing down my thinking process.


Actually, I did years ago, but the dose might have been too small. Anyway, it didn't work, either. Still had shakes. So far, the only drug that has come close to chilling me out like a couple drinks has been Valium -- and that chills me out too much in a druggy ragged way. Okay for eating in public perhaps but not for public speaking. I guess the only other thing left to try is klonopin, although I am having a real hard time finding a doc here in Sydney that will prescribe it to me.


----------



## icedCoffee

*I just want to say I recently had to give two mini presentations (well more like stand up and tell us about yourself and then details about a project you were planning on completing for school). I was nervous about it the whole week before as usual but for the first time in my life I tried* *20 mg of **Propranolol with .5mg of Xanax and it made all the difference in the world. I wonder how well it would work for a major presentation. It is nice to have something to lean on besides xanax as in the past at times i've taken too much of the xanax which dulls my brain way too much. Anyway a big thumbs up for this combo! Try it if you haven't yet for a presentation, etc.

*


----------



## howardfan

same combo works well for me too except i take klonopin. next day my heart rate seems to be pretty high though which sorta scares me.


----------



## stargazr

I take Inderal and it did nothing for me. I still lock myself in my room, I can't talk to people ,or even look them in the eye. Inderal also seems to lower my blood pressure to dangerous levels. I've even tried taking a half and once a quarter of a dose but my BP just drops too low for safety.


----------



## metoo

*Propranolol and public speaking success*

Wow - these posts saved my life. I was convinced I would have to quit my job.

First off, I have never posted to anything in my life and because of the impact, I am sharing my brief story.

About 10 years ago, I had to read out loud and my body went into panic. I was always nervous for presentations or introducing myself but from then on, I was a wreck. I tried books and Toastmaster and got better but always struggled. My career responsibilities grew and so did my fear. In the beginning of the year, I had an exec presentation scheduled and lost three week of my life just thinking, practicing, etc. Then, I declined introducing some conference speakers because I could not see myself able to make it through the introductions reading out loud.

I just do not trust that my body will not betray me. With the use of the below drugs, my life is back and I know that my body can not betray me in these situations. I am also more confident in general now because I am not constantly thinking about the fear, trying to figure it out and change (will not stop working on the cognitive side, thought life, deep breathing, etc; however, I could just not break the fear of the fear cycle)

Well, I recently tried Propranolol. It worked miracles for me. It does not take away the nervous fear but all the physical symptoms. I also added Xanex for a really high stress exec meeting. Below is what works for me:

- 20mg Prop about 1 hour before (worked again in a sales meeting great yesterday)
- .25 Xanex only for major stress presentations (I try to avoid because it does make me less sharp thinking but does kill the nerves for me)

Hope this helps somebody like it really helped me!!!


----------



## itsamystery

reading this late, so don't know if you got an answer. I've used Inderal for over 20 years and it saved my career and maybe my life.
I found that 10-20 mg works as well as 40, so don't overdo. A good side-effect is that it will help keep your blood pressure down and the strees reduction is good for your heart. 
I also take occasional benzos (low-dose for anxiety). It is safe to mix lose-dose benzo or alcohol with Inderal (propranolol), but never mix alcohol with benzos of any kind. It is dangerous.


----------



## Scott154

itsamystery said:


> reading this late, so don't know if you got an answer. I've used Inderal for over 20 years and it saved my career and maybe my life.
> I found that 10-20 mg works as well as 40, so don't overdo. A good side-effect is that it will help keep your blood pressure down and the strees reduction is good for your heart.
> I also take occasional benzos (low-dose for anxiety). It is safe to mix lose-dose benzo or alcohol with Inderal (propranolol), but never mix alcohol with benzos of any kind. It is dangerous.


Appreciate you sharing some insight being that you are very familiar with inderal. Here's a tough question for you though: What would you recommend a dosage for someone in a big presentation or speech where alcohol is involved (like a party, wedding, banquet). I have one of these coming up that I've been preparing for. Not sure if I should stick with 20 mg inderal, .5 xanax or double both doseages being it's a bigger stage than usual. I'm about 5'11 185 fyi. A little alcohol after taking benzo+propanalol doesn't seem like a terrible idea, but maybe others feel differently. What you think?


----------



## tomcoldaba

metoo said:


> Well, I recently tried Propranolol. It worked miracles for me. It does not take away the nervous fear but all the physical symptoms. I also added Xanex for a really high stress exec meeting. Below is what works for me:
> 
> - 20mg Prop about 1 hour before (worked again in a sales meeting great yesterday)
> - .25 Xanex only for major stress presentations (I try to avoid because it does make me less sharp thinking but does kill the nerves for me)


Do these drugs control sweating? I usually sweat as I begin my presentation or when the audience ask me a question.


----------



## William82

I just took my first 40mg of propranolol this evening and like you said I haven’t noticed any change. I'll have to see how it goes in social settings. My issue is blushing and sweating from the face lately. I hope this helps. I was also prescribed Oxazepam 30mg a generic of Cerex anti anxiety, but this wasn't a silver bullet. It made me feel like I had a few beers, but when put on the hot seat or in front of people in certain situations it didn't help. I don't have a lot of anxiety, just the blushing and sweating from the head when in a high pressure social settings. 

Do you think propranolol will be a step up from Oxazepam?

Has any males noticed sexual side affects?

Thanks for you feedback


----------



## Dorian

Wow. I cant believe I read this whole thread! I am so inspired by this. I have the exact symptoms as the worst ones here. I'm going to order a some Inderal next week. I start a new semster of college on 8/23. I have put off any speech classes till spring, so hopefully Ill have time to practice at Toastmasters in the meantime.

Does it help with sweaty palms? I get really sweaty palms and it's very embarrasing when I have to shake someone's hand.


----------



## metoo

Dorian said:


> Wow. I cant believe I read this whole thread! I am so inspired by this. I have the exact symptoms as the worst ones here. I'm going to order a some Inderal next week. I start a new semster of college on 8/23. I have put off any speech classes till spring, so hopefully Ill have time to practice at Toastmasters in the meantime.
> 
> Does it help with sweaty palms? I get really sweaty palms and it's very embarrasing when I have to shake someone's hand.


Note sure about the sweaty palms - would guess that it would minimize it since the Prop lessons the flight/flight response. Mine would be the rapid heart rate and could not speak without my voice sounding like a mess. You are lucky you are 20 and can figure this out at such a young age. Definitely take Toastmasters to practice with the Prop (you will feel nervous but your heart rate should not go crazy). Check out my other posts by searching on "Propranolol Presentation".


----------



## Noca

Dorian said:


> Wow. I cant believe I read this whole thread! I am so inspired by this. I have the exact symptoms as the worst ones here. I'm going to order a some Inderal next week. I start a new semster of college on 8/23. I have put off any speech classes till spring, so hopefully Ill have time to practice at Toastmasters in the meantime.
> 
> Does it help with sweaty palms? I get really sweaty palms and it's very embarrasing when I have to shake someone's hand.


Robinul would help with sweaty palms, not Inderal.


----------



## Lily00123

Just read this entire thread aswell, as I have just started taking propranolol 5 days ago. I'm taking it for excessive blushing, anxiety because of it. Doc told
me to take 40mg twice a day, cos can blush at anytime during the day. Anyways, I have not notices any diff apart from really sleepy, do I need to give it more time? And what other meds could I take with this that
might help more


----------



## zeptron

I took Inderal for migraines for almost a year and it did nothing for anxiety. It just made me exhausted all the time. Is it one of those meds that doesn't work for everyone? :/


----------



## Borat1234

Hi, this post honestly has been a complete lifesaver! I WAS AVOIDING SOOOO MANY CAREER PATHS. I've got a doctors appointment tomorrow for propranolol and a presentation in 1 month. I will update as to what mg i recieved, how I took it and whether it worked.

I've just one question that many people are having, If the doctor does not prescribe me Propranolol where can I get it online but one that will definitely work!


----------



## Noca

Borat1234 said:


> I've just one question that many people are having, If the doctor does not prescribe me Propranolol where can I get it online but one that will definitely work!


It's against the rules of this forum for anyone to post online pharmacy links but I'm sure someone might pm you with one if you need.


----------



## chunhom59

Can I take as needed? Just before presentation.


----------



## Soidog

Yes, you can take it as needed. I find it takes about twenty minutes or so to kick in although I try to take it at least an hour before. I take one 10 mg pill .

I've been using it for nearly twenty years. I only use it before public speaking. I have asthma but I've only had problems a couple of times when I've exercized hard after having taken it. 

Propranolol (inderal) basically stops all signs of the fight or flight mechanism - the racing heart, shaking hands, trembling voice etc.. You still feel anxiety, but because you show no outward signs it doesn't spiral out of control. You appear very cool and collected rather than nervous, and the confidence you gain from this helps you perform better. 

So, it's a miracle drug for performance anxiety, but is of little help with social anxiety.


----------



## josh44

I currently take 25 mg of strattera and 20 mg of celexa at bedtime. Is it ok for me to take propranolol for presentations. I have suffered from public speaking phobia for a long time and have tried many things from books, hypnotherapy to breathing techniques. These things have done absolutely nothing for me. I even shake,stumble over words,go blank and heart rate goes up when i just have to answer question in class or say my name. Please help.


----------



## daniel83

I took 40 mg propranolol for Uni today, and I felt amazing, I wonder if it's because of that or just coincidence


----------



## Kon

Best performance/public speaking anxiety was Benzos + narcotics for me. At that time I used clonazepam + Tylenol 3s. I don't remember much but I did pretty good, I think. I got graded and I passed. This was first major presentation in my whole life. I always avoided them before. I had to do it in front of psychiatrists, nurses and pharmacists in a hospital. To this day, I'm still surprised nobody noticed that I was on another planet.


----------



## MilkWasABadChoice

Just got prescribed 80 mg of propranolol. I took it a few hours ago and I feel more relaxed. I have a terrible public speaking fear as well, to the point where it is physically IMPOSSIBLE for me to speak in front of a group or read out loud. I even avoid art classes in college because there is so much public speaking and "sharing" . Now, I feel very calm and even when I think of going and presenting something, or introducing myself in class, I still feel nervous but my body is calmer than ever. So, people who suffer from this debilitating phobia, try Propranolol its AWESOME.


----------



## ZeroG64

Just wanted to say that my GP prescribed me this for the first time yesterday. It has never been offered to me before even though I have been seeing my GP for over 5 years regarding my SA. One of my personal biggest problems with anxiety is my voice, sometimes I just lose it when I get nervous, it get's tense and I have to fight to get words out and sometimes they can sound shaky (pathetic I know lol), I also struggle with my breathing and it starts a chain reaction around my body, as mentioned earlier this manifests into a negative psychological trigger that only makes things worse and it's very hard to pull myself together once it's started. 

Today I actually managed to try it in a fairly stressful social situation (it was one of them days) and I have to say this drug is amazing. Although it doesn't actually remove the anxiety it does remove the physical symptoms. 

My voice was strong and in no way affected by me feeling anxious, my hands were relaxed with no shaking what so ever, no feeling of adrenaline pumping around my body or increased heart rate, that sense of dread etc none of it was apparent and it was strange because I know when it happens like clock work, and yet today with the aid of this drug that cycle was broken. All in all I'm very impressed, the only thing did notice was that it did appear to make me sweat a little bit, that could of been the amount of walking I done today though and the lowered heart rate but I don't usually ever sweat and today I did.


----------



## chrisd

I am not aware that I have any real SAD's, aside from severe public speaking anxiety (presentations in front of large groups), which is what brought me to this forum. A couple of comments and a question:

Comments:

My doctor prescribed proponolol a couple years ago for use with public speaking, and as others have observed, it worked perfectly. I have had to do large presentations for work at least 6 times, and it helped every time. It truly is a miracle drug if you suffer this condition.

Others have commented on feeling relaxed when taking it. In my experience, one does not feel anything unusual when taking this, except the adrenaline is in check. If you test it when there is no need to take it, you won't think it has any effect at all. 

It does not alleviate fear after taking it, before the event. But my fear is reduced, knowing this will help me through it.

Question:

My doctor prescribed 40mg dose (apo-proponolol), with "use as required" direction. I am involved in my company's national conference (couple of days), and one might be called upon randomly to present team findings following break-out sessions. It always un-nerves me that I might be the selected presenter at any moment during the day. Any recommendations on how to dose for this? I am thinking 40mg with breakfast and 40mg with lunch? Or will that be too much? Will it still be working 4 or 5 hours after the dose is taken?


----------



## MilkWasABadChoice

Im prescribed 80 mg but I only take one 40 mg in the morning and it seems to work for about 12 hours. When I took 80 mg it made me way too tired, 40 on the other hand didn't so I would say just take one dose. And if you feel like being safe take one an hour before the presentations.


----------



## April01

Hi, I have taken propranolol (about 20-40mgs) for small meetings and they worked wonders. I have also used them during observations and it was great because it controlled all the symptoms of anxiety. My symptoms (heart racing and palpitations, dry mouth, pupils dilating) would get so bad and out of control that I couldn't think right, basically going into a mental block because I was struggling with the symptoms itself and how to survive the moment...really horrible. So now with the propranolol, I could go about working knowing that if I get a surprise observation visit, my adrenalin will be in check. 
I still have a huge fear of presentations though. It's very different from being in a small meeting or having one person come in and observe you. This is getting in front of a group of people of 30 or more. I have taken 80mgs or more of propranolol but even though it controls the symptoms (and even made me a bit tired) I still have not been able to present because of the fear of getting in front of so many. It's a horrible mental block at that point and I have no idea what to do anymore. The propranolol worked WONDERS for my other situations but I still need help for presentations. Is there a med that can be taken with propranolol for the fear or in place of, but that will also control the fight or flight responses? Thank you


----------



## rlghdude

Hello, since everyone is sharing their story, let me share a little bit of mine. I have had horrible public speaking anxiety for years. Back in college I would get up in front of only 20 or so people to deliver a speech and my voice would tremble, legs all wobbly and shaking, hands trembling, but the worst thing of all for me was the racing/pounding heart. I swear i thought I was having a heart attack every time. Then came the ultimate, the senior design presentation. I only had to speak for about 3 minutes, but right before I took the stage my heart started racing, I started sweating and when I walked up there, words would not come out of my mouth! It was so embarrasing. I managed to recover in about 30 seconds, but it seemed like about 30 hours. Most embarrasing thing that has ever happened to me. Another word of note: I surf, ski, skateboard, I am a normal person who aint scared of **** except public speaking. After this episode, I went back to the doctor and asked for sum benzo's for anxiety and she mentioned in passing about beta-blockers and I just kind of blew that off because.... beta blockers? Man that stuff is for old people and Im 27 years old. I have used ativan now at least 10 different occasions including when I got up in front of everybody at church and got married this past fall. The problem that I have found with ativan is that junk is good. I want to take more than I need. If 1 mg will calm me down, I will take 4 mg so I can get high. Thats just how it is for me. According to you guys, I need to try out a beta blocker specifically Propranolol? Will this keep me from looking like a scared kid about to pee his pants when I get up in front of people to talk?


----------



## icedCoffee

I would definitely recommend Propranolol + a benzo (I've used xanax) as a combo for public speaking. Ive only used xanax alone in the past and that slowed me down mentally too much and didn't take care of the physical andreline, racing heart, trembling hands/voices just the mental anxiety portion. Also with only a benzo you can overdo it like I did once and was like a mental zombie giving my presentation and couldn't think straight when others had ?'s after I was done.

I had a "mini" presentation I did once and used both Propranolol + xanax and I felt much better. Give it a go and you will need less of the benzo so you can stay sharp mentally. Good Luck!



rlghdude said:


> Hello, since everyone is sharing their story, let me share a little bit of mine. I have had horrible public speaking anxiety for years. Back in college I would get up in front of only 20 or so people to deliver a speech and my voice would tremble, legs all wobbly and shaking, hands trembling, but the worst thing of all for me was the racing/pounding heart. I swear i thought I was having a heart attack every time. Then came the ultimate, the senior design presentation. I only had to speak for about 3 minutes, but right before I took the stage my heart started racing, I started sweating and when I walked up there, words would not come out of my mouth! It was so embarrasing. I managed to recover in about 30 seconds, but it seemed like about 30 hours. Most embarrasing thing that has ever happened to me. Another word of note: I surf, ski, skateboard, I am a normal person who aint scared of **** except public speaking. After this episode, I went back to the doctor and asked for sum benzo's for anxiety and she mentioned in passing about beta-blockers and I just kind of blew that off because.... beta blockers? Man that stuff is for old people and Im 27 years old. I have used ativan now at least 10 different occasions including when I got up in front of everybody at church and got married this past fall. The problem that I have found with ativan is that junk is good. I want to take more than I need. If 1 mg will calm me down, I will take 4 mg so I can get high. Thats just how it is for me. According to you guys, I need to try out a beta blocker specifically Propranolol? Will this keep me from looking like a scared kid about to pee his pants when I get up in front of people to talk?


----------



## bobbyd11

I take propranolol only for speaking situations and I've found (like most) that is is excellent at calming physical symptoms. It seems to calm my SA more than the zoloft that I take every day. Is there a reason that propranolol isn't prescribed for every day use/does anyone know if its safe to take everyday?


----------



## icedCoffee

Like you I don't take it every day but many do on this forum. I think it is 100% safe and you don't build up a tolerance for it so you can keep the dosage the same.



bobbyd11 said:


> I take propranolol only for speaking situations and I've found (like most) that is is excellent at calming physical symptoms. It seems to calm my SA more than the zoloft that I take every day. Is there a reason that propranolol isn't prescribed for every day use/does anyone know if its safe to take everyday?


----------



## camg

I really wanna try a beta blocker in general. but my concern is what if you do not know when you have to give a quick speech? like being called to read something aloud in class? can you take it everyday for something like that in low dosages? and have the same effect everyday?


----------



## ron9916

Awesome job. Inderal is good stuff, works great for a lot of things. Although, never had it be enough on its own and its results are unpredictable - I err on the side of taking a higher dose just in case. I've had 40mg before public speaking be ineffective (my stack now is 20mg inderal the night before, then 3mg klonopin + 40mg inderal 90 minutes before game time)... 

On the other hand there have been some times I've only taken 20mg and had my sympathetic nervous system completely shut off... was in a crowded store once, bright lights, very anxious, some stupid kid popped a balloon 2 feet from my head and I didn't even blink, and I mean that literally. That was pretty cool, but I wish it was that effective when I really needed it


----------



## chunhom59

I really wanna take it, but I am preparing to have a child. Is it going to effect my child if I take only 20 mg; 2-3 pills/week. I will use as needed. Anyone has experiences?


----------



## SacredSmoke

jefferson769 said:


> Oh -- it was actually kind of interesting, because the group were chosen at random when they were going to go, so I took two 10 mg pills about an hour before the first presentation.......and by the time we actually went, I had taken eight (80 total mg) pills.


this made me lol so hard. one time i got so nervous about a class presentation i took 2 1mg xanax and 40mg propanolol about an hour before, then got to class and thought i couldnt do it, so went to the bathroom and took another 1mg xanax 40mg propanolol and by the time i had to give the presentation i was so out of it i could barely walk up to the front of the class. BUT, i wasnt nervous at all and aced the oral presentation, although after i sat down the dude sitting next to me asked me if i had been smoking weed all day lol


----------



## StrangeFear

Sorry for the long post, but wanted to give some detail on my experience with propranolol.

I am a 47 year old executive and had a fear of public speaking that really started in college. One or two bad experiences – couldn’t catch my breath, turning red, shaking, etc. However, I was more or less able to work through it on my own. I did the typical things (practice, relaxation, etc.) and got to be OK in certain situations, but there were others that I could never quite handle.

I was getting to the point where I wasn’t as worried about it and then about five years ago had a very bad experience presenting in front of a large group of peers. Never saw it coming – and since then have not been the same. I have tried therapy, toastmasters, on-line self help remedies, etc but it has been very debilitating. To the point where I was making up excuses not to attend meetings or making career choices to avoid speaking. 

Well recently I took a new job, and was promoted very quickly. And of course, one of the first things I had to do (which I found out a month ago) was a couple of presentations to a large group during our annual meeting. I almost had a panic attack when I heard.

I started with the research again, and on these boards heard about propranolol. At that point it was my only hope as I know without it would be utter humiliation. I scheduled an appointment as quickly as I could (also ordered some online from one of those Indian pharmacies just to be safe) and got a prescription.

I tried it several times before and while I practiced. Sometimes I didn’t notice anything, sometimes I did notice a calming affect when I practiced. I also tried it in a couple of client meetings before hand (I wasn’t nervous for those, just wanted to know what it felt like), but again didn’t notice much.

The big week came – I had to present on Wednesday and Friday – and I was a wreck leading up to Wednesday with extreme anxiety. I even tried some propranolol on Tuesday to try to calm down, but it really doesn’t help with the psychological part of anxiety. The morning of my presentation I took 40mg to start the day, 40mg later in the morning, and 40mg about 45 minutes before I was on. It was strange – I was very nervous walking to the front of the room, but nothing on me shook and when I started to speak, my voice came out. I was able to concentrate better when I realized my body wasn’t reacting. It wasn’t the best presentation (for other reasons – my boss changed up a bunch of slides just before I started), but I can live with that very easily – I didn’t embarrass myself.

Thursday I was much less anxious, and on Friday I took 40mg and then 40mg and it went great.

I have to say I am a big believer in this. I have more presentations coming up as a part of my job and almost looking forward to them (they are still a pain to do, but I am not anxious – I will probably be a bit right before, but I suspect not nearly as bad). The knowledge that even if a presentation goes bad it’s a bad presentation and not me embarrassing myself is huge. It has taken a ton off my shoulders and made me much more comfortable in my job. A couple of points:

-	I really don’t think I needed all of the propranolol I took. Initially I took too much because I was so nervous. I did feel a little light headed at one point, but I am very healthy – I do NOT recommend that much to anyone else. I really think one dose of 20mg to 40mg would be plenty
-	As I continue to do this I plan to continue to wean down how much I take
-	I am still active in toastmasters and do those without any help. I don’t care if I embarrass myself there (and haven’t yet – but probably because I don’t care)
-	For really big presentations I may consider something like loranzepram before hand instead of trying to take propranolol, although worried about affecting my thinking when I am up front.


----------



## ron9916

StrangeFear said:


> - For really big presentations I may consider something like loranzepram before hand instead of trying to take propranolol, although worried about affecting my thinking when I am up front.


The problem with benzos is they have significant cognitive impairments and they don't block physical symptoms as well as straight beta blockers. In my experience the best combo has been a little of both, although I am leaning toward more beta blockers and less benzos as it's easy to go blank with a lot of benzos, but if your speech is memorized or you can read it of something it's not that bad.

Just keep in mind, especially when combining the two, make sure it's not something you need to remember that well. Benzos cause anterograde amnesia, and beta blockers inhibit memory formation due to you needing adrenaline to make strong memories. Granted, this tends not to matter for anxiety types because we have enough stress hormones to make just about anything get deeply rooted into the hippocampus anyway. That, and most people I know who public speak or perform without any meds tell me it seems fuzzy to them as well and they don't make strong memories of it either.


----------



## icedCoffee

I agree I think a combo is probably the best approach so you don't have to take as much xanax, etc. Even when I took a boat load of xanax before a presentation I still had a problem with shaking which was quite terrible where beta-blockers can help so much. Also when you take too much xanax even if you make it through the presentation fine you may have questions in the audience and that will require you to think on your feet.... I was a vegatable when I got asked a few ?'s thank godness my partner in the audience started answering the questions which saved me from embarrassment.



ron9916 said:


> The problem with benzos is they have significant cognitive impairments and they don't block physical symptoms as well as straight beta blockers. In my experience the best combo has been a little of both, although I am leaning toward more beta blockers and less benzos as it's easy to go blank with a lot of benzos, but if your speech is memorized or you can read it of something it's not that bad.
> 
> Just keep in mind, especially when combining the two, make sure it's not something you need to remember that well. Benzos cause anterograde amnesia, and beta blockers inhibit memory formation due to you needing adrenaline to make strong memories. Granted, this tends not to matter for anxiety types because we have enough stress hormones to make just about anything get deeply rooted into the hippocampus anyway. That, and most people I know who public speak or perform without any meds tell me it seems fuzzy to them as well and they don't make strong memories of it either.


----------



## lmninnyc

itsamystery said:


> reading this late, so don't know if you got an answer. I've used Inderal for over 20 years and it saved my career and maybe my life.
> I found that 10-20 mg works as well as 40, so don't overdo. A good side-effect is that it will help keep your blood pressure down and the strees reduction is good for your heart.
> I also take occasional benzos (low-dose for anxiety). It is safe to mix lose-dose benzo or alcohol with Inderal (propranolol), but never mix alcohol with benzos of any kind. It is dangerous.


...I used alcohol & xanax as my magic potion for doing presentations in undergrad many, many times. I also used it for many job interviews. I know loads of people who drink regularly on xanax. It's probably not a great idea for everyone, but for me it worked beautifully. I wish I had known about propranolol back then though. Now, for a major presentation half of a .5 xanax and 20 mg of propranolol are perfect. I also use the 20 mg of propranolol almost daily, sometimes twice daily, for meetings or when the anxiety hits me and I have to interview a candidate at work or something. It's really the most amazing drug. However...NOTHING, and I mean NOTHING takes the place of regular therapy (I'm doing Cognitive Behavioral Therapy). If you are not involved in regular therapy, you'll never figure out the root cause of your problem and you'll never make progress at beating it.

In addition to the meds & therapy I'm doing Toastmasters & a public speaking course that is for people with the phobia. I feel that the more you do to conquer it, the more power you feel you have over it. It's amazing...a few years ago I wouldn't leave my apartment for fear I would be called on in class, and now I'm about to do the joke of the day at Toastmasters. I love this forum, it's so helpful to read others' stories.


----------



## metoo

Very similar story - usually very confident but with a presentation, I just do not trust myself because the fast heart rate comes from nowhere and lasts about 30 debilitating seconds. Using just 20mg prop about 30 minutes before does the trick every time. It has saved my career and life!!!! Now, I do not stress too much about the presentation because I know it will do the trick - my only fear is I will not have the prop so I have some back-up pill plans to ensure I have it  - wish I did not have to but so thankful it is non-addicitive and seems to have no negative impact on me (still only use for the big events about 1 a month). I avoid the xanax unless it is just a huge presentation where I am very, very anxious (only 1 so far that fell in that category)


----------



## ElmoGuzman

Thank you for sharing your experience. Reading this after searching for public speaking anxiety I went to my doctor and explained, he prescribed 10mg propranolol, I have always been one to have good ideas and solutions to problems when in roundtable meetings at my job but was never able to express because of my anxiety. This has been God sent to me, now I have no problem expressing myself. Thank you .


----------



## jaytee

wow, inderal definitely works for me, i took 10mg, it definitely work in my presentation, rapid heartbeats, tremors, shakings are gone, thank you..


----------



## jaytee

Normally when they are about to introduce me..Everything is getting blocked out, all i can hear is my pounding heart. then when im infront, shaking and tremors plus punding heart, sweating strikes.. its like i would rather be eaten by the pavement i am standing in.. but when i took inderal, boom, everything changes, its like miracle.. i was able to present without physical symptoms of social naxiety.. wow.


----------



## coolbeans87

tag for future reference


----------



## new prop user

*Using Propranolol*

This might become one of the longer posts. I am a 26 year old male and have suffered from public speaking anxiety for quite some time. I can say that it has become debilitating and a huge obstacle, mostly professionally. 

As far as I can remember, I did not have this problem back in high school&#8230; this all began while working at one of my first jobs. I can relate to one of the posts on this thread where the member mentioned it all started by reading a paper in front of a group. One day, this company where I used to work called everyone for a quick meeting where we would review a manual that was going out to all clients the next day. When we got to a section that had had prepared, the President of the company asked me to read the page out loud for everyone. First paragraph was fine, second was ok, third&#8230; completely "choked" and could not continue. One of my coworkers had to take it from there and finish for me. The most embarrassing moment of my life and memories of it still trouble me. First time I share this actually.

Since then, I have grown professionally and now have a job where public speaking is a very frequent requirement. From simple introductions to 5-10-15 minute presentations. However, still today, just knowing that I will have to speak to a large group or be the center of attention during a meeting, completely "sickens" me for days and in some cases weeks prior to the event. I get extremely stressed and in a pretty bad mood. In many cases I have created excuses to not attend the stressful (for me) event. I have ordered pills online that, supposedly, specifically treat public speaking (bravina) and they did absolutely nothing for me. I have purchased tablets from natural vitamin stores for anxiety and stress, and those did not help much either. To be honest, until now what has allowed me to deliver effective presentations has been drinking a couple of beers (pretty high tolerance so without getting drunk) or glasses of wine prior to the event. 

In an effort to not make liquor my only way out, I found this very helpful thread and other similar ones about Propranolol. Last week I went to my Dr. and he refused to give me a prescription to be able to get it. He sent me to a Psychiatrist. So I did&#8230; and she had no problem giving me one and even expressed frustration when I told her my Dr. would not prescribe it. I have tried it today at home and practiced in front of my mirror (which I usually do imagining the audience which works to raise all the anxiety symptoms) and felt nothing. I imagined the worst and my heart beat was perfect, no voice trembling, nothing!... Felt confident.

On Friday I have a presentation in front of a large group of attorneys. I will take two of 10 mg approx one hour before the event and will definitely let you know the outcome. This seems to be a very exciting solution that will finally bring me peace of mind! Wish me luck&#8230; and good luck to you!


----------



## new prop user

Hello all, so ok&#8230; on Friday everything worked out great. I took the two 10 mg propranolol pills approx 1hr before the presentation and everything worked out great. I was still a bit nervous before the presentation, but it helped A LOT to notice that my palms and forehead were not sweaty, that my heartbeat was normal and relaxed, and that I was not shaking. My voice-tone was loud and clear, not shaky, and the body language flowed nicely. Highly recommend it!!


----------



## Positive

new prop user said:


> Hello all, so ok&#8230; on Friday everything worked out great. I took the two 10 mg propranolol pills approx 1hr before the presentation and everything worked out great. I was still a bit nervous before the presentation, but it helped A LOT to notice that my palms and forehead were not sweaty, that my heartbeat was normal and relaxed, and that I was not shaking. My voice-tone was loud and clear, not shaky, and the body language flowed nicely. Highly recommend it!!


Do you mean, you took 20MG prior to the actual presentation?

Were you sluggish at any time afterwards?

I have the same issue as you w/ work. The sweating thing, and cognitive pre-event anxiety is what bothers me. I too like you, worry about the presentation, but worry more about my body's physical reaction.

Could you PLEASE chime in more?

Did you ever try any other medication? Going forward, how are you going to approach this?

Btw, are you a heavy drinker?

Thanks!


----------



## 2011nursetobe

Hi, I am new to this forum. I just got back from the doctor requesting a prescription for Propanolol for my situational anxiety, and they turned me down!!! They said since my HR was perfect at 74 and my BP was perfect at 124/80, they didn't want to bottom me out. I thought that was ridiculous; I'm a nurse and know my body. During panic situations, my HR and BP go sky high!! They offered me a prescription for Celexa and Xanax. NOT what I wanted.


----------



## fearlesss

*I just got my propranolol and Klonopin*

Hi all
I have been very releived since reading this post to know that there are others who are going through the same suffereing as myself when it comes to public speaking.

After reading thjis post, I went to my physciatist and he decrobed to him my problem and asked if he could perscribe me propranolol and Klonopin. He asked a few question about my health state and had no issue with percsribing me the med.

I have taking a few 10mg prop and .5 mg of Klonopin for a few test runs before my actual presentation tomorrow morning. Seems to help with the pounding heart and shaky voice and hands.

I will let everyone know tomorrow how it went after my presenation.

Wish me Luck!


----------



## fearlesss

Hello
I'm also new to this forum. After reading all the post here, I am so releaived to know that there are so many of you who are feeling the same as me when it comes to public speaking. After reading these post, I when to my physciatist and describe my symptoms to him and had him percribe me Propranolol and Klonopin. 

I took 10mg prop and .5 mg Klonopin for a test run for the past few days and notice a decrease of heart rate, shaky hands and voice trembling while going over my practice presentation.

The big day is tomorrow morning where I have to give a 5 minute presentation. I will let you all know how that goes. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## caramelnutlog

*Propranolol*

I want to thank everyone who shared in this discussion. And I want to add that Im on Propranolol and Xanax, and this combination is the only thing that even begun to work.

I had (and still have at times) tremendous, intense anxiety; I run the gambit of the physical as well as mental/emotional symptoms. But I stick to the plan. Those of you who dont truly suffer dont know. For 20 years I tried everything from ignoring it, to meditation and exercise and vitamins (as I started to recognize that I had a problem), etc etc etc - I still exercise and keep a balanced diet. That just makes sense. But it never changed the genuine pathology. I was becoming agoraphobic before I finally sought medical treatment in conjunction with everything else.

Secondly - everything, EVERYTHING I hear about benzos is entirely untrue. I havent had to increase my dosage since finding my stable point, I have not built up a dependency or tolerance to the anxiolytic effects. I stick to a schedule and keep it. And Ive kept it for years - YEARS. Having this misguided perspective repeatedly jammed down my throat continues to frustrate me to no end.


----------



## Positive

caramelnutlog said:


> I want to thank everyone who shared in this discussion. And I want to add that Im on Propranolol and Xanax, and this combination is the only thing that even begun to work.
> 
> I had (and still have at times) tremendous, intense anxiety; I run the gambit of the physical as well as mental/emotional symptoms. But I stick to the plan. Those of you who dont truly suffer dont know. For 20 years I tried everything from ignoring it, to meditation and exercise and vitamins (as I started to recognize that I had a problem), etc etc etc - I still exercise and keep a balanced diet. That just makes sense. But it never changed the genuine pathology. I was becoming agoraphobic before I finally sought medical treatment in conjunction with everything else.
> 
> Secondly - everything, EVERYTHING I hear about benzos is entirely untrue. I havent had to increase my dosage since finding my stable point, I have not built up a dependency or tolerance to the anxiolytic effects. I stick to a schedule and keep it. And Ive kept it for years - YEARS. Having this misguided perspective repeatedly jammed down my throat continues to frustrate me to no end.


Would you please share w/ us your symptom and situation as well as your history w/ medication and pattern?

Thanks

I too rely on medication for work.

Thanks


----------



## Oobin

There seems to be a lot of support here for Propanolol. 

I was wondering about beta blockers-- primarily is they can be used regularly and if they can last for 12 hour periods. They seem to have more side effects than SSRI's but the problem is, I really don't feel SSRI's making much of a difference for me. 

I feel like all my fear come from the symptoms of anxiety. If I had something that stopped those symptoms from happening (shaking, flinching, blushing, voice tremoring) I wouldn't need to feel anxiety.


----------



## mrshaky

I recently had a weeding speech to deliver which I was absolutely terrified about for several months. After reading this forum I went to the doc and was prescribed inderal 10mg, which I took 3 of the morning before the church ceremony, and a further 4 an hour before my speech. I also popped two 0.5mg xanax whixh a friend gave me. Now, I can't say I remember much of the speech, but friends recorded it and I watched myself with relief as I delivered it confidently and competently, and had the room laughing for much of it. Thank god for these drugs...


----------



## mrshaky

2011nursetobe said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum. I just got back from the doctor requesting a prescription for Propanolol for my situational anxiety, and they turned me down!!! They said since my HR was perfect at 74 and my BP was perfect at 124/80, they didn't want to bottom me out. I thought that was ridiculous; I'm a nurse and know my body. During panic situations, my HR and BP go sky high!! They offered me a prescription for Celexa and Xanax. NOT what I wanted.


You can't buy online without a prescription....any "online pharmacy" that offers otherwise is a scam, DON'T FALL FOR IT!! A different doc will prescribe for you, it seems as if the one you went to was inexperienced and lacked understanding of the condition.


----------



## coolbeans87

those taking propranolol with success....are you taking the name brand or generic???? please answer!


----------



## Jumper12

I have just ordered propranolol as I also have a case of anxiety when it comes to making public speeches, taking part in interviews, etc. But what I am wondering is if I can take the pill the day I go skydiving. I plan on skydiving for the first time this summer, and since it lowers your blood pressure, could it be dangerous?

I have 40 mg pills.


----------



## Oobin

krackerotto said:


> those taking propranolol with success....are you taking the name brand or generic???? please answer!


Though I haven't taken it, generic will be no different than brand name. After a companies patent is up other companies cash in on the drug by creating their own. They have to, by law, be the same compound though. Getting generic is a nice cheaper way of getting meds as brand doesn't matter.

Here's a quick summary I took off a site:



> A brand-name drug and its generic counterpart are chemically the same. They may have different branding names, colors, and shapes, but they are required by U.S. law to be the same drug.
> After a pharmaceutical company develops a drug, that drug is granted a 20-year patent, which means that no other company can make it for the entire duration of the patent. After those twenty years are up, however, other companies are free to copy the drug and create generic versions. Generic drugs are regulated by the FDA and are required to meet the same guidelines as their brand-name counterparts. Furthermore, generics must be the same in several respects: the active ingredients (those ingredients that are responsible for the drug's effects), the dosage amount, and the way in which it is taken. This is called bioequivalency, which means that the same amount of active ingredient(s) is/are delivered to the body by the generic medication as by the brand-name drug. The FDA requires that the generic medicine have a comparable bioavailability to that of the brand-name drug.


----------



## caramelnutlog

Positive said:


> Would you please share w/ us your symptom and situation as well as your history w/ medication and pattern?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I too rely on medication for work.
> 
> Thanks


I have a constant sense of impending panic with no rational basis. It will sometimes spin out of control and make me sick to my stomach, even around my family and at work. Sweating profusely, uncoordinated movement, hyper vigilant for no reason. I wouldnt sleep for days at a time. Unable to speak in public. Unable to read any social cues. I avoided restaurants, movie theaters, super markets, being around any number (1 or 100) of people i dont know really well regardless of who else was there, etc etc. I dont meet people well - any trace of a social life was nonexistent. My cousin described my presence as very aloof. I drink, but only very rarely.

At times Im 'forced' to 'perform' in front of an audience. This would take so much out of me that I would sleep for 16 hours afterwards. I would sweat profusely the entire time. I would, upon completing my obligation but unable to go leave, relegate myself away to my car for an hour or more. It might take me ten hours or more to finally 'wind down' after being in front of a crowd.

I hadnt been to a doctor in 20 years up until about 3 yrs ago. I brought up what was going on and he started me out on Celexa and Xanax. I hadnt taken any medication prior to this my entire life. It really didnt do anything. He mentioned psychiatrists and at that point I took matters into my own hands and started to make appts. The first two were quickly flops - but the third gave me a choice I hadnt had previously and didnt know existed; propranolol. After starting a Lexapro/Propranolol/Xanax regiment I started to see some changes. We continued to adjust dosages until I am where I am now and have been for a couple years.

Since finding a balance - I find myself speaking with co-workers socially, going out to lunch, not hesitating or making excuses to myself not to run an errand. I grocery shop, go to restaurants, and carry on conversations with new acquaintances. Im able to handle most of lifes duties without a second thought.

This doesnt mean that all anxiety went away. Im still working on my social skills. I still have an almost impossible time speaking to women. I recently experienced a miserable period of about three weeks where I regressed after changing jobs. I just stuck to the plan. And I continue to fight the battle every day. But its a far different battle now. And there have been a great number of successes where there was nothing but failure before. I dont know if I'll ever be able to stop taking medication - but thats my goal.

FYI - I WOULD ADVISE ANYONE thinking about seeing a psychiatrist - dont just take their word for it regarding your diagnosis. Especially when your gut is telling you they are wrong. Do research. Remeber you dont have to take any medication that you feel uncomfortable with. But dont stop a medication on your own after you start. Get a second or third opinion if you think you must. Dont worry about making an initial appt with a new doctor if the current one isnt working out. Ive found they commonly have an agenda, an 'MO' - everyone gets medication 'A' for instance. Not working? More medication 'A'. Take control of your treatment. I learned the hard way. Trust me.


----------



## caramelnutlog

krackerotto said:


> those taking propranolol with success....are you taking the name brand or generic???? please answer!


My propranolol is generic...


----------



## caramelnutlog

2011nursetobe said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum. I just got back from the doctor requesting a prescription for Propanolol for my situational anxiety, and they turned me down!!! They said since my HR was perfect at 74 and my BP was perfect at 124/80, they didn't want to bottom me out. I thought that was ridiculous; I'm a nurse and know my body. During panic situations, my HR and BP go sky high!! They offered me a prescription for Celexa and Xanax. NOT what I wanted.


Most of them do this. For example, youre a nurse... is 'bottom you out' even a valid clinical concern for this medication at the necessary dosage? I smell misinformation. The dosage for treatment of blood pressure related pathology goes anywhere from 120 to 320 all the way to 640mg daily. You'd require 40mg? Maybe?

This is characteristic of the offhandedness, lack of concern or rational thought, and general arrogance I've predominantly experienced with doctors. Call him out - make him explain what this means - then research! See another doctor!

Propranolol is not a controlled substance. They shouldnt have a problem even if you ask for it.


----------



## mind_games

*Just a reminder that Inderal/Propranolol is a prescription only drug and so discussions about ordering it from online pharmacies without a prescription are not allowed.*



> SAS Guidelines on Obtaining Medication
> 
> Posts that discuss obtaining medication online illegally are not allowed and will be locked, edited or removed. This includes any websites that allow you to purchase a medication without a prescription or claim to provide you with a prescription without requiring that you see a doctor in person. Additionally, asking for advice via post, PM, or email on how to obtain medication illegally, without prescription or without consultation of a doctor is not allowed.


----------



## CD700

I told my GF to go get this from the doctor because it will help her sweating and anxiety symptoms and she got some yesterday
Can you take this stuff everyday and do you grow a tolerance if you do ?


----------



## coolbeans87

Oobin said:


> Though I haven't taken it, generic will be no different than brand name. After a companies patent is up other companies cash in on the drug by creating their own. They have to, by law, be the same compound though. Getting generic is a nice cheaper way of getting meds as brand doesn't matter.
> 
> Here's a quick summary I took off a site:


not always true, for example, i've experienced a noticeable difference between brand name xanax and its generic.


----------



## coolbeans87

caramelnutlog said:


> My propranolol is generic...


how is it?


----------



## Positive

caramelnutlog said:


> I have a constant sense of impending panic with no rational basis. It will sometimes spin out of control and make me sick to my stomach, even around my family and at work. Sweating profusely, uncoordinated movement, hyper vigilant for no reason. I wouldnt sleep for days at a time. Unable to speak in public. Unable to read any social cues. I avoided restaurants, movie theaters, super markets, being around any number (1 or 100) of people i dont know really well regardless of who else was there, etc etc. I dont meet people well - any trace of a social life was nonexistent. My cousin described my presence as very aloof. I drink, but only very rarely.
> 
> At times Im 'forced' to 'perform' in front of an audience. This would take so much out of me that I would sleep for 16 hours afterwards. I would sweat profusely the entire time. I would, upon completing my obligation but unable to go leave, relegate myself away to my car for an hour or more. It might take me ten hours or more to finally 'wind down' after being in front of a crowd.
> 
> I hadnt been to a doctor in 20 years up until about 3 yrs ago. I brought up what was going on and he started me out on Celexa and Xanax. I hadnt taken any medication prior to this my entire life. It really didnt do anything. He mentioned psychiatrists and at that point I took matters into my own hands and started to make appts. The first two were quickly flops - but the third gave me a choice I hadnt had previously and didnt know existed; propranolol. After starting a Lexapro/Propranolol/Xanax regiment I started to see some changes. We continued to adjust dosages until I am where I am now and have been for a couple years.
> 
> Since finding a balance - I find myself speaking with co-workers socially, going out to lunch, not hesitating or making excuses to myself not to run an errand. I grocery shop, go to restaurants, and carry on conversations with new acquaintances. Im able to handle most of lifes duties without a second thought.
> 
> This doesnt mean that all anxiety went away. Im still working on my social skills. I still have an almost impossible time speaking to women. I recently experienced a miserable period of about three weeks where I regressed after changing jobs. I just stuck to the plan. And I continue to fight the battle every day. But its a far different battle now. And there have been a great number of successes where there was nothing but failure before. I dont know if I'll ever be able to stop taking medication - but thats my goal.
> 
> FYI - I WOULD ADVISE ANYONE thinking about seeing a psychiatrist - dont just take their word for it regarding your diagnosis. Especially when your gut is telling you they are wrong. Do research. Remeber you dont have to take any medication that you feel uncomfortable with. But dont stop a medication on your own after you start. Get a second or third opinion if you think you must. Dont worry about making an initial appt with a new doctor if the current one isnt working out. Ive found they commonly have an agenda, an 'MO' - everyone gets medication 'A' for instance. Not working? More medication 'A'. Take control of your treatment. I learned the hard way. Trust me.


Similar, but here's my situation. Hope you can chime in.

So what is your medication pattern? do you take medication to prep for certain situations you know will arrive? say a presentation or meeting?

For me, my sweating is related to the anxiety and fear of being on the spot. Sometimes I can make it through, other times I will start to sweat and it goes down hill from there. I sweat along w/ having the anxious thoughts.

I now take .25-.50MG of KPIN 2-3x a week as needed. it's helped a lot, but I've been afraid of taking too much benzos. I did try PROPANOLOL before, but don't think it has worked for me for my meetings.

However, I am planning to reserve PROP + BENZO for utlimate situations, though I haven't encountered any.

For me, if I'm in a relaxed mode and I get put in an anxious situation, I can handle. But if I'm already panicking, it seems hard to calm me down, no matter how much medication I've had.

Either way, I might go back to prop. I wonder how much of a dosage would actually work? LAst I remember, I took 10MG, perhaps even 20MG. It made me feel slow, lethargic, if i recall.


----------



## Strawberries

I take Propranolol 10mg, but all its done for me is lower my blood pressure. It really hasn't helped me with the physical symptoms brought on by SA. I'm so glad it worked for you though. Congratulations on giving your presentation!


----------



## CD700

Strawberries said:


> I take Propranolol 10mg, but all its done for me is lower my blood pressure. It really hasn't helped me with the physical symptoms brought on by SA. I'm so glad it worked for you though. Congratulations on giving your presentation!


10 mg ? 
Try 40 mg before giving up on it


----------



## broflovski

Does anybody know, if propranolol may be used along with bupropion to deter that additional anxiety, which bupropion often brings? I want to alleviate physical symptoms of noradrenergic overstimulation from high dose bupropion, and prevent possible cardiac complications (I felt heart racing from bupropion). At the same time propranolol is claimed to be NRI/releaser itself...


----------



## CD700

broflovski said:


> Does anybody know, if propranolol may be used along with bupropion to deter that additional anxiety, which bupropion often brings? I want to alleviate physical symptoms of noradrenergic overstimulation from high dose bupropion, and prevent possible cardiac complications (I felt heart racing from bupropion). At the same time propranolol is claimed to be NRI/releaser itself...


Good question that I have no idea the answer 2 
I just wanted to know what dose bupropion you are on ?
I started 300mgs but only 6 days ago and haven't noticed anything yet
I'm taking it because i thought it might help my apathy/energy but if its going to stuff Parnate from helping SA then i might just drop it


----------



## broflovski

I have figured out some (a kind abusive) scheme for bupropion. I take 150 mg SR in the morning and then swallow (or even snort) another 150 mg (crushed). It gives some euphoric rush, that is the only noticeable benefit from bupropion (except sexual improvement) worth the additional anxiety and some cardiovascular complications. Fluoxetine and phenibut (and afobazole) diminish that anxiety, while propranolol as i hope may help with heart issues.

Isn't parnate stimulating on its own? I've always thought that it is nardil that needs some noradrenergic augmentation.


----------



## CD700

Some people find it stimulating and others dont
I have a weird brain that drugs don't seem to ever do anything 
today i cracked it and i'm trying 90 mg parnate 
snorting bupropion lol , i'm going to try that


----------



## Matty182

Well hey there,

I've been taking inderal 10mg like some of you, usually 5 days a week some parts of the day. It sucks because I have to talk in front of people a LOT. Funnily enough, i'm studying medicine, and I can safely say if it were not for inderal, i'd have to quit and life would be f***ed.

Anyway, ive been worried about reading how some dr's haven't prescribed them! Bast***s! So just in case, are there pharmacies online where you can buy propanolol without prescription??? I'm from Australia so not sure the legal parts and what not. 

The only sucky thing about propanolol is that it doesn't last very long!


----------



## jaytee

krackerotto said:


> those taking propranolol with success....are you taking the name brand or generic???? please answer!


I've been using Inderal..very very effective. 2 thumbs up!


----------



## coolbeans87

^you said you've been using inderall....so the brand?


----------



## jaytee

krackerotto said:


> ^you said you've been using inderall....so the brand?


yup..its the brand name (inderal). its generic name is propranolol..


----------



## thegoat

*My experience*

HI guys,

Just thought I'd post up my experiences so far with Inderal/Propranolol.

I'm basically a pretty talkative person and don't really have anxiety in my day to day life - EXCEPT when I have to talk in front of other people. Things like interviews and really any kind of formal situation are the worst. I don't tend to have that many negative thoughts, it's just the physical symptoms I experience, with racing heart being the worst. I'm usually find up until about 10/15 minutes before and then my heart feels like it's going to beat out of it's chest. My mouth gets dry, I get so nervous and it's really just a horrible feeling. Sometimes I can relax into the moment after about 5 minutes, but sometimes this feeling will last throughout. 

So after a recommendation from a friend, I started trying propranolol. I tried 10mg at first and it did help a bit, and then 20mg which helped a bit more. I've now found my 'sweet spot' which is 50mg about an hour before and this has made the BIGGEST difference to me. I now do not experience any of the symptoms I mentioned AT ALL. Because of this, I can relax so much more and just concentrate on what I need to do. Previous to this I was wondering how I'm going to get ahead career wise, because a few times I've turned down interviews or missed speaking because I'm just too nervous, but no more.

I would encourage anyone that feels nervous about public speaking to give this a go. As I said, I don't really experience the negative thoughts, for me it's just the physical/physiological symptoms, which for me has been the best.


----------



## hrj

jefferson769 said:


> This is going to be long and rambling -- I never post anything online and have never shared this much information about my situation, but I think this may some people who suffer the fear of public speaking:
> 
> I actually learned about Propranolol from reading these formats. In high school I had zero anxiety about public speaking. Once I started college, my level of anxiety increased. I can still remember the first time I was in class reading something and my voice locked up on me, it was extrememly embarassing. From that moment on, I found it hard to concentrate on things, because half my time would be spent worrying about having to speak in class. I would sign up for classes and then drop those classes where I would have to give a presentation because my fear was so great. Those times I did have to speak, my voice was shaky, I turned red, and my hands would shake.......it was horrible. I even had this experience during the beginning of the semester where you said your name and a little about yourself. I graduated school about 7 years ago, and just went back for my MBA. About two months ago, I had a similar experience during a 30 second presentation for marketing. The class has 55 people in it, and I was embarassed. Well this past weekend, we had our group presentation for our final project and I had to speak for about 5 minutes. In the past, I would have figured out some way to get out of speaking -- I mean there was no way I could hold it together long enough to speak for 5 minutes.
> 
> So I started looking around and found this information on Propranolol about two months ago after my most recent experience, and knowing I had this presentation coming up. I saw my doctor about a month ago and talked to him about taking this drug. I love it how people tell you that you don't need to take anything, and you just need to practice a couple of times, or address the reason for the fear -- these people have NO idea what we go thru, the anxiety of public speaking, the panic, and embarassment and humiliation. he gave me the perscription and I tried it at home one night just to make sure I wasn't going to get sick.....I felt a little drowsy, but nothing significant.
> 
> Well this past weekend came, and I practice my presentation over and over again. I started taking the drug about an hour before the presentation but didn't know whether it would actually work. I was still nervous before I started talking because I had no idea if it would work or not, and knew that if it didn't work I was in serious trouble. I had vision of myself running out of the classroom, or someone in my group having to take over for me because my voice locked up. Once I started talking a miracle happened...........my voice was not shaking even a little bit. I was able to make hand gestures and point at the screen - where in the past my hands would be shaking so bad I would have to hold on to the podium or put in my pocket. I didn't feel the need to rush through it, I could pause and use emphasis on words.
> 
> When I was done with my part, I felt so proud of myself, I felt like I was cured!! I was so relieved that things went well, and feel more confident to do this again in my other classes. I only wish I would have discovered while I was an undergrad, I think I would have done exponentially better in class and probably graduated a year sooner. My presentation was yesterday and I am still thinking about how amazing I feel that I really did this, and had it go as well as it did. Those who don't know what I have gone thru, will probably never be able to understand how painful it is to have this fear and how crippling it can be in these situations. To those that have this fear and need some help -- I HIGHLY recommend trying Propranolol, it can change your life !!


My story is REALLY similar and I'm not exaggerating when I say it is. I have all the same symptoms that's described above and it is just awful. I'm still a sophomore in college and needless to say I have to give lots of presentations that all impact my grade. It's funny because like you, I did not have these symptoms in high school. But for some reason they got significantly worse when I entered university. I was also able to speak really well but now, I find myself stuttering and my voice shaking so badly that I'm incoherent or I lose my voice altogether. It's true that people that don't have this anxiety will NEVER understand what you go through and dismiss it. They'll just say 'oh, all you need is some practice and you'll be able to get over it' or some BS like that. Every time I have to give presentations (or even just _think_ about it), I get cold sweat and anxious. And on the day of the presentation, a couple minutes or even hours beforehand, my heart would feel like it is jumping out of my chest from beating so fast. And because of all these symptoms (face getting beet red, voice shaking, hands shaking, etc.) I would feel that everyone in the class is staring at me, judging me and even laughing at me. I have a presentation this Friday actually and I'm already getting nervous about it. I've read some posts about propranolol and am thinking about getting some prescribed. However, I'm afraid it might be a bit too expensive for a student like me with no insurance whatsoever. Should I go for this drug? It seems to work for many people but it seems there are also cases where the drug does not work. I think I'm just going to go to a university where they give free evaluations-there is one near where I live that do this-and get some advice from professionals.


----------



## GLL11311

For the past three years, I've experienced the EXACT same symptoms and anxiety that Jefferson described in the first post of this thread. Apart from my issues with public speaking, I am a very social person who has a great handle on all other aspects of my life. I have tried Toastmasters, a psychologist, time line therapy, the list goes on and on....NOTHING has worked. The only thing that has even remotely helped me manage my extreme anxiety has been shots before my presentation. (but i always felt guilty getting buzzed up beforehand - ugh).

Anyway, after reading everyone's posts on here about their success with Propranol, I asked my doctor to give me a script. As a test run, I took some over the weekend and practiced my presentation for my husband. I didnt feel my normal anxiety, shortness of breath, racing heart, etc. It felt great to not feel the awful symptoms at all.

I took the meds an hour before class tonight where I would be presenting and it worked perfectly!!! Normally, my heart is racing so fast it feels like it will bust out of my chest. Not tonight. I felt nothing. I felt relaxed and ready to speak. As I spoke, my voice wasnt shaky and I could actually breathe (normally i cannot catch my breath due to the nerves).

I feel like I AM FREE for the first time in years!! I am so happy that I came on here and learned about this magnificent cure! :clap

I just had to share this with everyone because of how wonderful I feel.


----------



## Positive

what dosage do u guys take? isn't 50MG killer?


----------



## foxmulder

*Zoloft*

Hi, great thread. I'm an executive who after the loss of his father started to suffer of public speaking fear. I'm on zoloft and xanax when exposed. I would like to try inderal because xanax make me feel as a robot without passion in the presentation. Does anynone tried inderal with zoloft theraphy? Did you experience any interaction? Should I use a bit of xanax as well?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## MarcoT123

This story is very inspiring, I have a presentation in 3 weeks, and I am extremely nervous about it. I'm going to go to the doctor and try my best to get propranolol asap, as your story has inspired me. Thanks.


----------



## leoso

I had an amazing triumph with prop today.

On the day of any presentation, I'd convince myself that I was fine, but then I'd enter the classroom and the familiar routine would start again - at first with snowballing nervousness, but then my heart would start racing, palms would go sweaty, and by the time I got up there and started reading, I looked absolutely ridiculous. My voice would tremble, and I'd end up stuttering and would only read off the paper with trembling hands, never looking up. It was awful. I've seen a few other people with this problem though, and you really do notice how humiliated they look, you _really_ do.

So I went to the doctor, and she told me to try the beta-blocker prop... and I didn't think it would work, I really didn't. But today I gave presentation, and I didn't shake, my heart didn't race, which meant I could articulate what I was saying. I made eye contact with the classroom for the majority of the presentation. It's was one of the greatest moments, and all because of a tablet... who knew?

So yeah, I never thought I would be able to speak in public and went to extreme measures not to, then I took prop, and it really changed everything. It's truly an amazing drug for people with glossophobia!


----------



## norad

Anyone who has used propranolol together with SSRI?

I asked my doctor especially about wether I can take betablockers when I'm on citalopram and he said yes and then in the leaflet of citalopram it especially said that you must NOT take it with betablockers. Great.... 

From what I read the reason for this is because then the effect of the betablocker can be enhanced.


----------



## akobudoy

hello. only 10mg of inderal. i bought a dozen. 
can i take 2 to get the effect of 20mg?


----------



## Positive

where did u get it froM?


----------



## Medline

norad said:


> Anyone who has used propranolol together with SSRI?
> 
> I asked my doctor especially about wether I can take betablockers when I'm on citalopram and he said yes and then in the leaflet of citalopram it especially said that you must NOT take it with betablockers. Great....
> 
> From what I read the reason for this is because then the effect of the betablocker can be enhanced.


It's right that SSRIs including (es)citalopram can enhance the effects of beta blockers by increasing their blood levels (see e.g.: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17224709). So obviously a dose reduction of the beta blocker might be necessary. Though this is much more relevant for patients using beta blockers to control hypertension as those use often need (much) higher thoses than that used for anxiety. Many people use SSRIs + beta blockers.


----------



## MilkWasABadChoice

akobudoy said:


> hello. only 10mg of inderal. i bought a dozen.
> can i take 2 to get the effect of 20mg?


Yes, definitely. As long as you don't have asthma or low blood pressure you will be ok with 20mg which is a relatively small dose. My doc said the maximum amount that can be taken is 640mg in one day. I have no idea who can do that but it's a fact, 640 mg. I get light headed if I take more than 60mg.


----------



## foxmulder

I just gave my first presentation in front of a big audience with the help of Inderal (40mg), the result was *OUTSTANDING* :clap. I regret that I did non try this medication many years ago! I took also a bit of lexotan as well, the mix was perfect.

I've never been so concetrated! I could even joke with the audience. During my previous presentation I was always on a big dose of xanax that helped me to go trought the keynote but with very low concentration and passion, like a robot. Remember that with Propranolol you will have tension until and during the presentation but it will be easly manageable and you will avoid the 'snowball effect' (trembling voice and hands, confusion, sweating, etc.).

Anyway never forget also the three golden rule of a presentation: practicing, practicing, practicing. Knowing the presentation perfectly will help you a lot.

:thanks to this thread and to all the people who shared their experience.


----------



## gooxo

propanolol was the only medication i ever used to treat my sa. I took it for one year i think 3yrs ago, 5 mg 3 times a day. so the lowest possible dosage. It helped zero with my anxiety, i still avoided stuff BUT i actually never had the problem of shaking which is the main part annoying me with anxiety. Anyways, when i was due to go to america for my semester abroad, my doc wanted me to slowly stop taking it for 2 weeks and then completly stop taking it. So yeah, my semester was pretty much hell  i had anxiety all the time and also moments where my hands shaked and stuff.

I really feel uncomfortable going to a doc and asking for meds... especially cause my parents would get the bill send home with the exact description of everything :/

I think if i could order propa online, i would take it again and mix it with something that reduces anxiety.


----------



## Positive

What kind of withdrawals do you peopel get w/ this?


----------



## AI16

Hey guys! I'm really angry right now. I just types something very long describing my situation which took me about 25 minutes and then my laptop shut my down. I can't seem to any of it back. -____- argh. 

Well, I'll just get to the point. I'm also a victim of glossophobia and it's terrible. I have such a hard time doing speeches/presentations. My heart will start beating so crazily that I cannot think. My palms start to sweat and I get red face. My voice will strt trembling and it all feels like a panic attack. My whole body will start to shake as well.. I just cannot think at this moment. I'm always stuck and feel like I'm about to collapse. It's just so embarrassing and I need to stop all these symptoms from taking over my life. I don't think anyone truly understands, unless they've been in the same shoes. This thread has helped me a lot and I'm looking into the medicine more that can treat me. 

I have a doctors appointment in a day, and I was wondering if my doctor could easily prescribe me Propranolol? I'm afraid he won't. Is it easy for someone my age (16) and someone in my situation to get the prescription? It would definitely help me cope with my fear of public speaking. Adlai, I need to for the day after the appointment since I have a speech to make in one of my classes. I'm absolutely terrified to make that speech. Even thinking about it makes my gain the same symptoms that I would have while performing. I just want to get rid of the symptoms so I can for once focus on my actual speech and getting a good grade on it. 

So, will the doctor prescribe my Propranolol? Do you think so?
Will this medicine be effective the very next day? Or does it take some days for it to be tested?
Also, can I uses Atenolol as a back up in case I don't get the prescription for Propranolol? I've actually found some Atenolol around the house and I was wondering if it would help me, even at the least. 

Thanks!


----------



## AI16

I'm sorry for all the typos! I should have have read it over before posting...


----------



## ugh1979

I'm on 160mg extended release and it is good. It has totally stopped my blushing when talking to people. It has calmed me down a little and due to not blushing I'm more inclined to speak to people I don't know/know well, so it's useful.


----------



## lazy

Anyone here live in Ontario Canada that take this med? Did you have to see a psychiatrist to get the prescription or can general practitioners/walk in clinics prescribe them to you without hesitation?


----------



## jestech

I don't want to give away all of my secrets in case some of you sell against me, but I take Astra Zeneca Inderal at 20mg-40mg, and .5mg of Klonopin prior to big presentations. You'll be a rock star. :yes
Inderal blocks the adrenaline release to stop any physical symptoms of panic, while the Kpin takes care of the mental part.


----------



## AI16

Yeah, can someone please let me know if it is easy to get this med prescribed?


----------



## AI16

Hey guys! I just got back from my visit with my family doctor. I told him my situation and he said he understood and could relate but he also said he couldn't put me on medication. I suggested beta blockers and Peopranolol especially but he refused and said they were dangerous. He compared my situation to Hollywood actors and their addictions to certain drugs because of glossophobia and such public situation forms of anxiety. I got really angry when he said that this drug could even cause death because he made it seem like a frequent side effect. My doctor seemed to have such a bad impression of beta blockers and said he wasn't at all going to prescribe me. I begged, but he kept on saying no.

I don't know what to do now. Should I see a psychiatrist and explain the situation to him/her? I don't think my doctor fully understood me or understood the actual side effects of Propranolol because if he did, I would have been prescribed.  I'm really upset. I have a speech to make tomorrow which I'm now going to avoid at all costs. I cannot keep living with these speeches/presentations that make my life a misery. I feel like dying. Ugh. 

And also, my parents have such a bad impression of beta blockers too now. I don't know what to do or how I'm going to move on with my life if this continues to be an issue which is what is most likely going to happen unless I see another professional.


----------



## nito

so i just got my inderal, and going to give it my first trial. I don't have a presentation tomorrow but on wednesday. It's now 9pm in the evening. How much should i take to feel cool during the day tomorrow? Does it not lose effect during the hours i am sleeping?


----------



## nito

tried it for the first time yesterday, took 20 mg, felt my heartbeat slow down, pretty cool as my pulse is always pretty fast, due to smoking and other stuff. I am currently under the dose of 80 mg. So far not much difference. Is it reccomended with food or without?


----------



## MilkWasABadChoice

nito said:


> tried it for the first time yesterday, took 20 mg, felt my heartbeat slow down, pretty cool as my pulse is always pretty fast, due to smoking and other stuff. I am currently under the dose of 80 mg. So far not much difference. Is it reccomended with food or without?


With food, usually. It can cause nausea.


----------



## Phreeky

I recently started nursing school and I too have a strong fear of public speaking, but it comes and goes. Some days I could probably handle it with out looking like a total tool and others probably not. I have some general anxiety while in class, but it's nothing that really interferes with my sociability on most days. I was voted class representative and I have the highest grades in my class and most people look up to me and ask me for help a lot which leads me to my problem, failure. I do not want to get up in front of the class and have a panic attack and the fact that I'm worried about it will probably make it happen. My Psych teacher was talking about Inderal (propranolol) for people who have a fear of public speaking which led me to this site (which has a lot of great info). I'm going to talk to my PCP, hopefully this week, about getting a script for this, BUT if he doesn't I was wondering if anyone knows of a safe site to order it from that isn't a scam site. PM me if anyone knows, thanks for your help. I'll keep you guys up to date on how things turn out with my PCP.


----------



## lindsey91

good to read all these success stories - i hopefully will have one of my own after this week


----------



## itbeeps

So happy to find this thread. I have the symptoms as everyone else has posted and it is effecting my career and schooling. I start a masters program soon and 30% of the grade is to be a 30..yes, 30! minute presentation. I know I need to get on top of this immediately so I won't have wasted thousands of dollars with a failure of the course. 
I will be calling my doctor this week to see if I can get a script from her for Inderal but if that doesn't work will go the online route as I have no other choice. 
If anyone could PM me somewhere legitimate where they purchased theirs I would be grateful.
Thanks guys and good luck to everyone


----------



## AintISocial

just ordered some Inderal got a big interview coming up, I was in a meeting yesterday and I had to say "my name and which campus I worked at and what was my shift hours." I failed, voice was cracking, eyes started tearing up, and didn't make much since:cry. Hopefully this helps me, crossing fingers.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Wow, I have serious problems with public speaking. I'm so glad you posted this. I'm gonna look into this drug


----------



## bkit

I spent many years avoiding presentations and public speaking before I found Propranolol. Anxiety was so bad I was not able to do them at all, even if a work or school requirement. It has changed my life and I no longer have to spend my energy avoiding situations when I have to do this.

I take only a 10 mg dose and have found that it does eliminate the mental fear as well as the physiological symptoms for me. I still do not enjoy public presentations, but I feel as if I don't care when doing them.

As a side benefit, taking it before a date or looking to meet women, you chances go through the roof. Confidence and lack of anxiety.


----------



## PghStlrFan

*Other Options for Performance Axiety*

Like the poster I too suffered terribly from performance anxiety (public speaking). I used propranonol for years, very successfully. It saved my job basically as I wanted to quit as the number of presentations and training I had to do was increasing. Like one poster, it was getting to the point that I dreaded just going around the table to to say my name and background (anticipatory or performance anxiety). I also eventually suffered from panic attacks. I then heard about paroxetine. It is used to treat social anxiety. They originally put me on 10 mg but eventually moved me up to 20 mg where I am at today. As a result, I don't get anxiety for the smaller items such as going around the table and generally speaking up in a small group setting. I now take lower dosages of propranonol (20 to 40 vs the 80 I took before) for speaking in front of room. This has been such a life saver for me! I don't have to worry about the small unexpected "speaking up" that I needed to do on a daily basis and it extremely improved my performance in public speaking. You all should really consider whether you have social anxiety and perhaps that is really the root of the problem.


----------



## SAS2012

When do you think it is the best time to take propanolol before a presentation? Is it one hour or 30 minutes? And how long does it last in you system? I have been prescribed 10 mg for public speaking, and took it about 20 minutes before I presented, and still felt my heart racing.


----------



## Sarah1982

SAS2012 said:


> When do you think it is the best time to take propanolol before a presentation? Is it one hour or 30 minutes? And how long does it last in you system? I have been prescribed 10 mg for public speaking, and took it about 20 minutes before I presented, and still felt my heart racing.


Needs to be 45mins to 1hour before and I doubt 10mg will work. I take 30-40mg for serious anxiety. Good luck! Believe me it will work!


----------



## little e

I was prescribed Wellbutrin for depression, and one of my side effects was shaky hands so my doc gave me a script for 10mg Propranolol twice a day. I had no idea it was at all related to social anxiety (which is actually the root cause of my depression). So, I started taking it and it cured the shaky hands completely. Then I ran out of pills for a few days and started feeling extreme anxiety. I realized that the Propranolol had been making me less anxious on a daily basis. I haven't used it for public speaking yet, but I'm going to have to interview for jobs soon, so hopefully it helps with this. I also been exercise three to four times a week and don't notice much of an effect on my endurance.

So for anyone experiencing general day to day anxiety, a daily dose of 10-20 mg might work for you.


----------



## ashdel13

*where to get propranolol on net*

hi. i want to try this but am without health insurance right now. can anyone recommend a safe online pharmacy? a lot of them seem to be fronts for hackers. much appreciated.


----------



## cmv

I have a terrible fear of public speaking. Always avoided such situations somehow so far and it has cost me numerous career growth opportunities. Recently I got a promotion at work (I had no choice but to accept it) and within a week my boss asked to participate in a big meeting and make a presentation. It was almost impossible to escape from this situation as it would cost me my job. While I was researching on this, I came across the propranalol drug. Took a 20MG tablet about 2 Hrs before the presentation. As my turn came, I was very nervous..but there were no physical symptoms ( shaking hands, shivering voice etc..) and somehow managed to do the presentation. Even though the presentation was not very good, I did not suffer a panic attack and collapse. I must say this drug saved my career.


----------



## benzo looser

Doing anything for the first time is scary as hell. When I was young, my dad wanted me to jump off the high dive at our local swimming pool. I was anxious as hell. Did I take a pill to feel more at ease to make the jump bearable. No. I maned up and made the jump. The 2nd x was just as scary. I made the jump. By the 30x time I felt more comfortable and became excited to make the jump. Don't worry about stuttering or shaking. Eventually it's going to come naturally, as you will have conditioned yourself. Keep at it. If you've only done 5 or 10 public speaking trials and are quick to jump to pills, I truly think you are making a mistake. At the very least, get a book on public speaking before you schedule a dr's appointment. 

Don't avoid something you fear. Face it head on.. You will condition yourself.


----------



## MilkWasABadChoice

benzo looser said:


> Doing anything for the first time is scary as hell. When I was young, my dad wanted me to jump off the high dive at our local swimming pool. I was anxious as hell. Did I take a pill to feel more at ease to make the jump bearable. No. I maned up and made the jump. The 2nd x was just as scary. I made the jump. By the 30x time I felt more comfortable and became excited to make the jump. Don't worry about stuttering or shaking. Eventually it's going to come naturally, as you will have conditioned yourself. Keep at it. If you've only done 5 or 10 public speaking trials and are quick to jump to pills, I truly think you are making a mistake. At the very least, get a book on public speaking before you schedule a dr's appointment.
> 
> Don't avoid something you fear. Face it head on.. You will condition yourself.


Do you have glossophobia? If not, please understand that most people say the same exact thing you just stated, and it doesn't help. I tried everything before I "jumped" to pills. It's a disability for some, and its almost insulting to hear diving board metaphors at this point. Sorry.


----------



## sickofshyness

I've spoken many, many, many times in public and it has never gotten easier for me-until I finally went for help and got a Benzo prescribed (I can't take propanol-because of asthma). The Benzo-was amazing and let me do the speaking I wanted to while staying calm-it was amazing! I do hope that I someday don't need the Benzo-but just trying to "work through it" without the Benzo never worked.


----------



## Ryan C

*I never post, but needed to let everyone know my experience with Inderal...*

I started my career as a teacher, and was never scared to speak in front of a class. I would get nervous in front of my peers when I would need to publicly speak. It would also be worst when we standing in front of the room, or on a stage. Even more so if there would be like 4 or 5 people up on stage and I am the number 4 or 5th person to speak. I can feel the nerves building. Heart racing, hands shaking, shaky voice. I have been the Best Man in weddings and have to give speeches. I feel like I should be so good at these but the physical symptoms win out. Well I was asked to be a best man again, and I wanted to deliver a great speech and started doing my research. I started reading about Inderal. THIS DRUG IS AMAZING!!!! The day of my speech I took 10mg when I woke, and 20mg-2 hours before my speech, and another 20mg- 1 hour before. I NAILED my speech. No racing heart, no hand shaking, no shaky voice. I can't wait to take this when at sales conferences. I hold back and don't participate because of my anxiety. I am really outgoing and when I tell people that I needed to use this for my speech, they just don't get why I get nervous. they just don't understand. And it really only happens during prepared presentations or speeches, when all eyes are on me. I am a 31 year old guy, around 275lbs--the 50mg might have been overkill, and maybe I could have got away with just 30 or 40mg. I wish that I found this sooner, and try not to think back to missed opportunities!


----------



## Gonna Beat This

yes ive had the same problem in the past with presentations. i took a speech class in the summer, fast paced, plus another class with a couple presentations. so in abt 2 months, i did 8 presentations and i have pretty bad social phobia. the propranolol/inderal is truly amazing and helped me tremendously as i did the speeches without fear. for me a benzo was helpful in addition to prop. i always used 20 mg of prop, but i found no need to use more. at the end of some of the speeches, sometimes i would feel my forehead get hot like i was going to sweat, but i paid no attention to it and the feeling would go away (always had a problem with forehead sweating). i would check after and my head would be dry. I give a strong cosign to this med, but do not exceed over 80 mg at once and 60 mg if you are on the lighter side. give this time to work, around an hour. if symptoms of nervousness are still there, it is most likely mental!


----------



## Gonna Beat This

well i guess its all mental, but what i mean is its the persistent thoughts as opposed to the "flight or fight" response


----------



## Sarah1982

Gonna Beat This said:


> well i guess its all mental, but what i mean is its the persistent thoughts as opposed to the "flight or fight" response


Yes the persistent thoughts are not taken away by Propranolol and although I know the drug will work and keep me calm when I start presenting, right up until that moment my brain is going crazy with 'you can't do it' thoughts. Anything in combination with propranolol that anyone finds works to stop this? I find 2 Kalms 3 times a day for the couple of days before and on the day can sometimes help the negative feelings, but not every time. I also take 1 immodium the hour before, because part of my anxiety is the feeling of needing the bathroom right before I present. It really helps!


----------



## bandit94822

Well, Hello i am new to this forum and i m about to give a public speaking for roughly 4~5 min in a 2 weeks time. I asked pharmacist for propranolol and they recommended me atenolol. But after reading this thread, i think i will try to make them give me propranolol. 

One thing i wan to ask about propranolol is after consuming it, will u able to think logically? like making sentence or etc?. Coz the public speaking is a part of my assessment and require us not to memorize or read any script during public speaking. Though i will write myself a script and roughly memorize it and add on some stuff during presentation. Anyway, will consuming propranolol affect ur emotions? like being so emotionless in a public speaking is bad =D 

Thanks in advance


----------



## bandit94822

just to add on, i am also required to show visual aids, thing that related to my public speaking but have no points i can read inside to help me to get marks.

Anyway, i will be giving a speech on some future tech that are currently being developed so this require me to think during my speech i guess


----------



## MilkWasABadChoice

bandit94822 said:


> Well, Hello i am new to this forum and i m about to give a public speaking for roughly 4~5 min in a 2 weeks time. I asked pharmacist for propranolol and they recommended me atenolol. But after reading this thread, i think i will try to make them give me propranolol.
> 
> One thing i wan to ask about propranolol is after consuming it, will u able to think logically? like making sentence or etc?. Coz the public speaking is a part of my assessment and require us not to memorize or read any script during public speaking. Though i will write myself a script and roughly memorize it and add on some stuff during presentation. Anyway, will consuming propranolol affect ur emotions? like being so emotionless in a public speaking is bad =D
> 
> Thanks in advance


It will not affect your cognitive abilities whatsoever, it merely inhibits the physiological symptoms of panic/anxiety.


----------



## bandit94822

MilkWasABadChoice said:


> It will not affect your cognitive abilities whatsoever, it merely inhibits the physiological symptoms of panic/anxiety.


wow thats a relieve... another question... i tried 10mg for the 1st time...dosent feel any dizzy or anything... then tried 20mg followed by 10 mg after an hour...still nothing special... so when exactly i know inderal is in effect?> :sus


----------



## Sarah1982

bandit94822 said:


> wow thats a relieve... another question... i tried 10mg for the 1st time...dosent feel any dizzy or anything... then tried 20mg followed by 10 mg after an hour...still nothing special... so when exactly i know inderal is in effect?> :sus


propranolol is most active 45mins after taking it. I weigh 50kg and take 40mg before an anxious situation, usually all at once. The most I have taken is 50mg but I felt tired and a bit sick after around 4 hours later on that occasion. Now I always stick to 40mg.

Taking 10mg doesn't really do anything for nerves. I would recommend at least 30mg all at once from my own experience.


----------



## bandit94822

Sarah1982 said:


> propranolol is most active 45mins after taking it. I weigh 50kg and take 40mg before an anxious situation, usually all at once. The most I have taken is 50mg but I felt tired and a bit sick after around 4 hours later on that occasion. Now I always stick to 40mg.
> 
> Taking 10mg doesn't really do anything for nerves. I would recommend at least 30mg all at once from my own experience.


i m 170cm and round 60~70KG male. the talk will just last for 5 min within 1 hour (see who go 1st) i witll take 40~80 mg.


----------



## Sarah1982

bandit94822 said:


> i m 170cm and round 60~70KG male. the talk will just last for 5 min within 1 hour (see who go 1st) i witll take 40~80 mg.


60mg should be fine! Btw it is always better to take it later rather than sooner if you are in doubt of the exact presentation time. 45mins is peak, but I start to feel the effects at 30mins. After 1.5hrs they fade. This is if I take up to 30mg.

Negative thought might still be there but you will be physically able to present with no problems. If you find negative thoughts too hard to deal with try taking a few herbal Kalms too.

Ps. This is not professional advice! Just my own experience over the years!


----------



## bandit94822

Muahahaha put inderal to the real test today =D i had 20 mg 3 hours before the speech den add another 60mg 1 hour before the presentation. IT WAS A MIRACLE....I DINT SHAKE EVEN ABIT !!


----------



## Sarah1982

bandit94822 said:


> Muahahaha put inderal to the real test today =D i had 20 mg 3 hours before the speech den add another 60mg 1 hour before the presentation. IT WAS A MIRACLE....I DINT SHAKE EVEN ABIT !!


Well done! It changed my life. Hope this is the end of all the worry for you too.


----------



## highschoolgirl

So glad to read all of these posts!
I have many of these same symptoms when i have to get in front of a group and speak. My main one that worries me is that I become very red in the face and neck and chest; also somewhat blotchy. 
So my question is does the Propranolol stop you from getting red and hot?


----------



## ezcruisin

I just have to reply to this thread. Finding this thread is a life saver. Why couldn't I have found it sooner?
My story matches so many here. I'm a 54 year old who was never any good at public speaking, but could usually muddle my way through it when I had to. Well, something has changed over the past few years and it has become almost impossible to control my pounding chest, erratic breathing, and shaking and occasionally locked up voice. I was considering resigning my job because of it. 
Oh I tried the usual approach; self help books, Toastmasters, and all the breathing and relaxing techniques out there, to no avail.
Well, after reading through these posts it has become clear to me that I suffer from glossophobia. 
Tonight I had to give a 5 -10 minute presentation to the board and upper management and I've been just sick about it just knowing I was going really screw it up. 
Well, after reading about the miracle of proprapolol and xanex I decided to give it a try. Well, almost. You see I didn't have time to get to a DR. to get a prescription, so I comprimised. I borrowed a xanex from my daughter (no idea the strength, hey I was desperate), and a coreg from my wife. I know, not propranolol, but as I said I was desperate and didn't think I had anything to lose. 
As it happened there were quite a few speakers ahead of me, so I had a lot of time to become what normally would have need really nervous.
When it was finally my turn I was a little nervous, but nowhere near the panic stricken state that I was usually in and I ROCKED THAT PRESENTATION!
I have a Dr's appointment tomorrow to hopefully get some Inderal and xanex, then I'll experiment to find that perfect recipe.
I can't thank everyone here enough for posting thier experiences and helping someone like me.


----------



## Girly

*dosage*

Hi. I just found this forum and got some Inderal 2 days ago.

I am 35, 103 pounds, 5'2''. My blood pressure is 96 over 59 and my resting heart rate is 57-60. I've always had low blood pressure, but my doctor says its ok because i'm asian and petite.

so, doctor prescribed me 10 mg. i'm not sure how much to take since i already have low blood pressure and low heart rate.

i'm taking 20 mg right now to see if it does anything. i have a presentation in 5 days that i'm nervous about.

my fear is getting worse and worse. i use to be able to speak to large groups when i was a child. and i still did it as a teen, but started getting nervous.

then in college i started avoiding it and was able to because i took mostly classes that didn't need it.

now i have had the same job since college for 13 years. the MAIN reason i haven't left is because i dont want to go for an interview because it would be the same as talking to a group of people. that is the focus is on you. and i start getting pounding heart to where i feel like i'm gonna blackout and i can't think. even though i know my material inside out and have it written out for me to read. my hands become numb, and i go into flight or fight and most times i want to run.

with work, its getting worse. and now its getting so bad that i can't even give a presentation over a conference call where no one can see me. i usually travel to client sites. but this month i had to work from home. i had to give a presentation over a week ago on the phone to 4 people, and my heart started pounding. i started off, and then after a few sentences, i could barely breathe. i almost hung up the phone. then luckily someone chimed in and had to add some input. this gave me a chance to regain my composure. after that, i was lucky to calm myself and finish.

but then this week, they asked me to give the same presentation, but to 10 people on the phone. my heart was racing even worse this time, and i was sure i was going to really just hang up the phone and make an excuse that my phone died and wouldn't charge up. but last minute, they ran out of time and asked me now to give it next week, when i'm onsite. i don't think i can do it, so i found this info about inderal.

i got the meds. i'm not sure yet what i'm going to do. i'm thinking of maybe making an excuse so that i wont be in office during the meeting and tell them i will make the presentation on the phone. and see if i can get through the presentation on the phone because i dont want to risk the embarrassment in person if the inderal doesn't work.

i've always been a shy person, but i am ok talking to people in social settings and i don't freak out with the physical flight or fight symptoms unless i have to present something in front of a group of people. and like some people in this thread, even introducing your name and one sentence about yourself gives me flight or fight symptoms.

doctor didn't really want to give me the meds and told me i have psychological issues and needs to see a therapist. but i dont know. i think i'm a confident person in every other aspect of my life. i don't follow the norms of what other people do. i follow my own path and am confident in who i am. when my boss tells me to do something that i don't agree with, i speak up and will stand my ground while most people do exactly what they are told. in fact, i feel like i am more confident and secure in who i am then most of my friends. but then, this public speaking thing is my biggest weakness and people say its because you lack the confidence in yourself. i try to breathe and do everything and tell myself i'm awesome, but it doesn't help. i freak out into full blown panic attack.

i dont like meds. i usually try to solve any health issues with the root cause. i'm sure there is a root cause in my issue, but not sure where? it could be i had a bad episode once or a few, and it just compounds itself. but i've tried slef help books, and they don't work.

i'm hoping the inderal will work. i would love to be able to not freak out. if it does, i hope then i can finally move on and look for a new job because i have all the qualifications.

will post if this works later!
good to know that there are others like me. it seems i hardly meet anyone like me in my field of work.


----------



## Sarah1982

highschoolgirl said:


> So glad to read all of these posts!
> I have many of these same symptoms when i have to get in front of a group and speak. My main one that worries me is that I become very red in the face and neck and chest; also somewhat blotchy.
> So my question is does the Propranolol stop you from getting red and hot?


No I sometimes still get red, but not as much, and only sometimes.


----------



## ilovetosleep

wow reading all those inspiring posts and the fact that i got 40mg propranolol from my GP a few days ago is such a relief! i'm just a normal guy, i have lots of friends and for example in groups i have no fear, totally relaxed. i also do bodybuilding/mma so im hardly afraid of anyone  but somehow triple the amount of people in that group (8 to 24) and put me in front of it and i'm dying of anxiousness and nervousness (it's also the fact that you have to talk for minutes, while in a group you talk when you want)

But anyhow, next week i have 2 presentations, one for my grammar school thesis (15 minutes) and one for the subject dutch (20 minutes). i know from the past that the days before aren't a real problem, but on the morning before the presentation i build up fear and once i step forward in class my heart rate raises, i'm sweating etc. The last presentation i had was 3 years ago, and that was a DISASTER. i remember it like yesterday though it was so long ago and i was only 15. 

And asking questions to the teacher in class aren't a problem for me, but once the questions get longer than 3 or 4 sentences it becomes tricky. today i'll take 20-40mg propranolol to try it out and ask a really long question  hope it will work and that i won't feel any heart raise or voice shake.

i hope so much it will work properly and it will control my physical reaction.. there is no way i would allow this stupid public speaking fear affect my carreer. spoken of which, i don t understand at all why i have this fear or why it does exist. the only tiny possibility is that you fear to have a negative experience. and guess what, thát happens and the cause is that fear.

Oh and excuse me for my english, i'm dutch and it's early in the morning


----------



## hamidhameed

my physical symptoms are not the shaky voice trembling ,, it is actually the sweating .. when i am nervous in front of people i sweat alot .. 
do u think propranolol will eliminate the sweating too??


----------



## Hiss

*Propranolol did not work!!!*

Hello Guys,

I have been reading about propranolol on this thread and it has given me a alot of motivation. I have a great fear of public speaking and have even tried out Hypnotherpy , which i'm afraid did not work for me.

I fear is immense and it is affecting my job alot.

However reading these threads and doing my research , I got an GP appointment and was prescribed 40 mg of propranolol, max of 3 times a day. I have been using it for 5 days now.

Today I had an meeting with onr of our clients so to test the medicine out I volunteered to go for the meeting. I took one 40 mg tablet at 0815 inthe morning and one at 0900 1 hrs before the meeting. Time for the meeting was closing by and I was feeling alright . Then we sat down and everyone started to introduce each other and the boom I started sweating again even while I was on the pill and just before my turn came i left the room. I feel so embaraased and have very negative thoughts, I'm not in a very good place right now and feel misreable.

Why did such a thing happen when everyone else comments are so positive and it makes me feel that something is wrong with me and that may be im incompetent ( very negative thought going in my head).

I'm awaiting a GP appointment , but please your inputs are most valuable.


----------



## Girly

Hi. i wasn't able to test the inderal out completely. they skipped over my presentation because they ran out of time. but i didn't know that until they said it, so i was still nervous up until that point. what i did notice was that my hands were a little clammy and sweaty and i will still nervous, but my racing heart beat was gone. from what i read, that is what the inderal does is to stop your heart from beating really fast. because when my heart beat beats that fast, i can't concentrate on what i'm suppose to say because i start having problems breathing and talking because of the out of breath symptoms from the fast heart beats. so it wont get rid of your nerves, but it will stop your heart from racing. so for me, it would be a big help to not have that racing heart symptom where people can tell you are nervous because you start choking and shaking.


----------



## CoolRanch

It is a great drug. It has worked for me in the past. For me it allows me to just do what it is I need to do. It's a lifesaver for the dreaded speech 101 class that most every college degree requires. I remember giving my first speech on it and it was amazing. I wasn't nervous as we went around the room one by one and it was getting closer to me. When it came my turn I just got up and did my thing. It felt a little bit unnerving at first because it was like it wasn't really me doing it, the speech just flowed.


----------



## kingtut

Hello all - my case is very similar to Girly in that I look extrovert in person: outgoing, friendly, interact very well in social situations. In fact my friends would always think I would be the first few to step up and speak to groups of peeps. BUT, it's the speaking part that kills me off completely, even in small groups like 3-4 (in situations when these people are strangers I haven't met).

After reading all these posts, I must say Propanol really did help me. I'm 178cm, 69kg. Took 40mg before public events where I have to answer questions from the floor. Yes it did take away the heart pounding and hand shaking, but it didn't really get rid of my constant swallowing. Although I looked calm on the outside (that's what I think!), that something being stuck in the throat making me swallow all the time didn't really help, cos I really looked like a nerd swallowing every 10 seconds or so. Does anyone have similar issues? Or does it mean I have to take a higher dosage?

Also, propanol lowers heart rate, while coffee, I suppose, raises it? Can I assume that I should abstain from caffeine totally if I were to take propanol? 

Any kind advice from any kind souls out there is most appreciated!


----------



## Kennyt

*Beta blocker*

I am taking beta blocker for sa. It seems to always upset my stomach. Does anyone else experience this? Any advice? Thanks, Kenny


----------



## Speakeasy100

*Propranalol success story for public speaking*

Hi, just wanted to add my story as this thread has been of such help to me. It's so inspiring to read of the successes here. My story is pretty similar to most, but I just want to underline the effectiveness of propranalol/inderal for public speaking situations.

I don't suffer from any other social anxieties but have suffered a lot in the past from the fear of public speaking. Through school and college I always got by OK; I was a bit nervous but only to a 'normal' level. Then at university I hadn't prepared for a short presentation in class - I thought I'd wing it. But as my turn approached, the walls of the room seemed to close around me, and my heart started pumping like mad. It was a complete panic attack. I could only say a few words and then completely dried up. The experience led to a lot of self doubt and actually to a whole period of insecurity and feeling like I was falling apart - what was wrong with me if I couldn't even speak to a small group of people?!

I tried reading a few self help books and tapes to confront the overall situation and the public speaking fear in particular. Try as I might the fear persisted. In another class the exact same thing happened again. It was awful. I just tried to swallow the experience but couldn't work out what was 'wrong' with me and how my physical reaction to a situation could be so extreme. I kept putting myself out there and trying to conquer the fear - I made some progress and could read aloud, but any kind of presentation was another matter.

A few years later I met a musician who told me about the widespread use of beta blockers among musicians and I saw that I wasn't really alone or even unusual - people have all sorts of fears about all kinds of 'performances'. A few years after that came the biggest challenge I could imagine - best man at a wedding, 200 guests. I wasn't given much notice, but began panicking almost immediately at the thought. The nightmarish prospect of not even being able to speak pumped through my mind. The more I considered it the more it had all the components of my worst public speaking nightmare... I explained the situation to my doctor and fortunately he prescribed some long acting 80mg inderal. The day came and I was quaking nonetheless. I felt so nervous at the meal beforehand that I couldn't eat a thing, dreading my turn, not at all sure that the beta blockers would help. But when I stood up, the pounding heart and swimming head were blocked. From the moment I opened my mouth to speak I was totally fluent and could speak clearly and easily. It was an almost out of body experience, I could hardly believe it was happening. At times I was almost enjoying speaking! The crowd seem to love it and afterwards I had an amazing feeling of triumph over a fear that had plagued me for so long.

I know this involves reliance on a pill as opposed to confronting the underlying causes; but if you consider the hours, weeks, months of mental torment involved and its simple 'cure' with a pill, really, it's a godsend. As I've read elsewhere on a thread, life's too short not to. It's all about adrenaline. The fear causes the adrenaline to pump and with it come all the associated symptoms - sweating, shaking, panic - the opposite of all the things you want to be when giving a speech (composed, relaxed, calm). The beta blockers block the adrenaline and so the symptoms never manifest, meaning you are free to speak normally, free to be yourself. There's also the massive mental advantage of knowing you won't collapse or dry up or shake in advance. And of course you can still work on all the underlying causes of the fear as well. I can't recommend it highly enough.

A note about dosage: I recently had to be best man again at another wedding - and the fear began all over again. Just thinking about the speech sent my heart racing. On the day itself I carefully planned my doses of propranalol. My (new) doctor had prescribed 40mg pills of propranalol. I took half a pill the evening before which steadied my nerves. Another half a pill in the morning helped, but after a couple of hours and with the wedding in full swing I could still feel my heart beating a little faster with fear, and the approach of my speech. I popped a complete 40mg pill about an hour before my turn, which personally I found to be probably the optimal dose. With a 'high' dose of 80mg I sometimes found my hands went a bit cold, but with 40mg there seemed to be no side effects whatsoever, just an absence of the physical fear symptoms. You'll hardly know you've taken it. You can still feel mentally nervous but it won't translate into the physical effects. Again I was free to speak clearly and pretty confidently.

Good luck to everyone out there who is dealing with this really debilitating fear. Propranalol can be a massive help. Thanks as well for all the posts, as this forum and others have been a massive inspiration and source of advice and information. I promised myself I'd upload my story in the hope it might help others if I got though my speeches OK. So here it is!


----------



## sphinx666

*15 years of public speaking fear*

I have been reading the messages on this thread and it has really provided me with some hope. Like everyone else, the situation has really hit home. I'm a 36 years old female and throughout highschool I always had a little bit of anxiety with public speaking but it never held me back. I had one incident that occurred when I was in University where I was presenting something and I choked - heart racing, couldn't breath, voice shaking, etc - almost to the point that people thought I was crying. Shortly after that, I was nominated to a position (in University) that required me to basically read the same set of lines on a daily basis. Every single day for a year, I struggled. I knew at this point that it wasn't nerves because after a few days, weeks, months - you would eventually get over it. Since then, every single time I've had to do presentations, interviews, even introduce myself, it has been very difficult. I saw a psychiatrist and he prescribed effexor xr (150mg) - and I was on it for 5 years. It worked for me, but I also gained about 50 lbs over 5 years. I eventually got off the medication and now my symptoms are all back. I'm a project manager professionally and my job requires having to give presentations, facilitate meetings, etc. I recently quit my job because it was becoming too difficult to present infront of senior executives.

I now have an interview on Monday for an amazing job and oddly enough the person interviewing me is a Director I use to work with!!! I'm terrified. Everyone is telling me that I shouldn't be stressed because I know this person, etc... But really, anyone that doesn't go through this has no clue what I'm going through.

I take .50 of ativan when needed - it works for less formal situations, but it doesn't stop the physical symptoms of racing heart which causes my voice to shake when the situation is very serious. I want to go to a walk-in tomorrow and ask for a beta blocker (propranolol), but I'm worried about the dosage. It's likely the walk-in GP will prescribe 10mgs (unless he/she really knows about this drug?) ...

I really don't know what to do to make this work for me on Monday. It has been debilitating. I've tried all sorts of remedies: herbal, breathing exercises, a cognitive behavour therapy, hyponosis... Nothing works when it comes down to the time when you have to present. It just doesn't cut it and no one gets it.

Any advice...?


----------



## sphinx666

I thought it would be a good idea to add to my story for those in the same boat. Hopefully people can learn from this as we all go through it! 

I went to the doctor today to get Ativan (.5mg) and Propanolol (10mg). I popped one Propanolol about 45 minutes ago to test my reaction to it. It's making me a little tired (its also close to midnight) but I'm not in a stress-type situation to see if it holds heart beat down. I'm trying to "think" about Monday and I'm not feeling the heart fluttering - so I'm guessing this might work for me on Monday. 

Stay tune...


----------



## Dwade

Hey guys, like you all I suffer from social anxiety. I was recently made best man at my brothers wedding and would never let him down by saying no. I feel as the best man I need to deliver a speech or a toast something for his special day. I've always suffered with public speaking. I would start off normal then my voice would start to shake, and as a result of hearing my own voice shake I would begin to sweat, then as a result of sweating I would stumble over words, then I would mess up the whole speech and when I was done I would feel relieved but ashamed. As a result I went into the doctor yesterday morning and got a prescription for propranolol and took 1 pill (10mg) the same day to test the results. All it did was made me sleep earlier then I would useually. I'm not giving up on it though ill up the dose for today and test it out in class. Hopefully I could see the difference in my behavior so I could have confidence this Saturday. Ill keep you guys posted.


----------



## Zack

Good luck!


----------



## Dwade

*yup propranolol works*

So Saturday was the wedding day and it was a huge turn out. over 100 people that i didn't know showed up and the wedding was amazing.. hands down the best ive been to / been apart of (i was the best man). So the whole party was great then came the time for me to give my speech/toast. I walked up to the mic and my stomach was trying to fill up with butterflies but that feeling kept fluctuating (as if it was being switched on then off over and over again). i took hold of the mic and began my speech. I had it written down but never looked at the writing. I was so confident that i just spoke from prior memory of reading it and how i really felt. my Voice was stable and my heart was calm. I spoke as if i was talking to 1 person that i knew for years. And although i was nervous before i began to speak, once i heard my own voice without the shakiness i thought id have i felt to relaxed. I took 40mg of propranolol (4 tiny pills) Just to be safe and i think i could of used just 20. This stuff works. i felt so good up there that i felt like talking for no reason after i was done with my speech but that would be really stupid.


----------



## Captainmycaptain

Dwade said:


> So Saturday was the wedding day and it was a huge turn out. over 100 people that i didn't know showed up and the wedding was amazing.. hands down the best ive been to / been apart of (i was the best man). So the whole party was great then came the time for me to give my speech/toast. I walked up to the mic and my stomach was trying to fill up with butterflies but that feeling kept fluctuating (as if it was being switched on then off over and over again). i took hold of the mic and began my speech. I had it written down but never looked at the writing. I was so confident that i just spoke from prior memory of reading it and how i really felt. my Voice was stable and my heart was calm. I spoke as if i was talking to 1 person that i knew for years. And although i was nervous before i began to speak, once i heard my own voice without the shakiness i thought id have i felt to relaxed. I took 40mg of propranolol (4 tiny pills) Just to be safe and i think i could of used just 20. This stuff works. i felt so good up there that i felt like talking for no reason after i was done with my speech but that would be really stupid.


I'm glad the placebo effect worked for you. Beta-blockers are a joke for anyone with social anxiety.


----------



## melvs92

Hi everyone, new member here, but I've been reading for a while. I can relate to many of you on this topic. I have had shaky hands for about the past 6 or 7 years (roughly) and I'm 21 years old. My mom has essential tremor, although she didn't get it until her 40's, and I think I may have it. Whenever I go to take a bite of something with a fork (especially if it's a plastic fork) or any light utensil, my hand will shake and as I bring it closer to my mouth my head will shake as well. This has become quite embarrassing in certain situations, and it even happens when I'm alone. I've found that if I raise my elbow it isn't quite as bad, but my head will still shake. 

Whenever I would raise my hand in class, like in High School, my hand would shake. Not terribly, but it was noticeable and I would usually try to raise my hand right when the teacher would look over. Situations like this weren't anxiety caused because they would just happen without me thinking about it. Whenever I go out to drink with friends, I usually have to sip my drink quickly when they aren't looking because my hand and head will shake as I drink it. When I've had one or two drinks, the shaking gets a little better, but it doesn't completely go away. Even when I'm 100% relaxed, I can lift my hand and it will shake mildly. 

Anyway, this shaking escalates whenever I'm in a social situation. I always thought this was anxiety related, and recently I have realized my anxiety stems from the fact that I know I'm gonna shake; it's not because I'm nervous about the actual situation I'm in. Of course, when I am nervous about the situation, the shaking is uncontrollable and sometimes my entire body will shake. When I'm in an interview or talking to someone important, I can only keep eye contact for a few seconds before my head starts shaking. And when this happens, I lose all confidence because I can't focus on what I'm trying to say. All my focus goes toward trying to stop the shaking! 

After reading all your posts, I feel my symptoms are very similar to some of yours, and I feel like I would really benefit from Propranolol, especially since half of my problem is the essential tremor (or whatever is causing my constant shaking). I've read that Propranolol has helped patients with essential tremor. I have an appointment with my doctor in about a week and am going to bring this up. Do you think I'll have any trouble getting prescribed this medicine if I explain all of this to the doctor? I feel like propranolol would be perfect for my combination of essential tremor and anxiety related shaking. Is there any thing I should or should not say in order for the doctor to be in favor of prescribing me the medicine? I don't have asthma and my heart rate is normal.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Bert Reynolds

My worst fear with SA is public speaking. There is nothing more dreadful than giving a speech; not even close to the fear of something that could actually harm or kill me. I despise it with a passion. I am one who goes to great lengths just to get out of the situation.


----------



## Jason Keener

DRUGSAREnotGOOD said:


> I'm glad the placebo effect worked for you. Beta-blockers are a joke for anyone with social anxiety.


Professional statistical studies have demonstrated that the effect beta blockers have on people with performance anxiety is not merely the placebo effect. If I wasn't so tired, I'd dig up the scholarly journal articles that prove this. Beta blockers are not a joke, and many people get an authentic benefit, beyond the placebo effect, from them.


----------



## Jason Keener

ezcruisin said:


> I just have to reply to this thread. Finding this thread is a life saver. Why couldn't I have found it sooner?
> My story matches so many here. I'm a 54 year old who was never any good at public speaking, but could usually muddle my way through it when I had to. Well, something has changed over the past few years and it has become almost impossible to control my pounding chest, erratic breathing, and shaking and occasionally locked up voice. I was considering resigning my job because of it.
> Oh I tried the usual approach; self help books, Toastmasters, and all the breathing and relaxing techniques out there, to no avail.
> Well, after reading through these posts it has become clear to me that I suffer from glossophobia.
> Tonight I had to give a 5 -10 minute presentation to the board and upper management and I've been just sick about it just knowing I was going really screw it up.
> Well, after reading about the miracle of proprapolol and xanex I decided to give it a try. Well, almost. You see I didn't have time to get to a DR. to get a prescription, so I comprimised. I borrowed a xanex from my daughter (no idea the strength, hey I was desperate), and a coreg from my wife. I know, not propranolol, but as I said I was desperate and didn't think I had anything to lose.
> As it happened there were quite a few speakers ahead of me, so I had a lot of time to become what normally would have need really nervous.
> When it was finally my turn I was a little nervous, but nowhere near the panic stricken state that I was usually in and I ROCKED THAT PRESENTATION!
> I have a Dr's appointment tomorrow to hopefully get some Inderal and xanex, then I'll experiment to find that perfect recipe.
> I can't thank everyone here enough for posting thier experiences and helping someone like me.


 Good idea! A beta blocker and benzodiazepine combination is perfect if you want to hammer public speaking anxiety into the ground.


----------



## Jason Keener

Hiss said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have been reading about propranolol on this thread and it has given me a alot of motivation. I have a great fear of public speaking and have even tried out Hypnotherpy , which i'm afraid did not work for me.
> 
> I fear is immense and it is affecting my job alot.
> 
> However reading these threads and doing my research , I got an GP appointment and was prescribed 40 mg of propranolol, max of 3 times a day. I have been using it for 5 days now.
> 
> Today I had an meeting with onr of our clients so to test the medicine out I volunteered to go for the meeting. I took one 40 mg tablet at 0815 inthe morning and one at 0900 1 hrs before the meeting. Time for the meeting was closing by and I was feeling alright . Then we sat down and everyone started to introduce each other and the boom I started sweating again even while I was on the pill and just before my turn came i left the room. I feel so embaraased and have very negative thoughts, I'm not in a very good place right now and feel misreable.
> 
> Why did such a thing happen when everyone else comments are so positive and it makes me feel that something is wrong with me and that may be im incompetent ( very negative thought going in my head).
> 
> I'm awaiting a GP appointment , but please your inputs are most valuable.


I would tell your GP that you would like to try using a benzodiazepine like Klonopin in combination with the beta blocker. You can take the benzodiazepine about an hour before your meeting with the beta blocker. Beta blockers and benzodiazepines taken together usually work very well for performance anxiety and can be a good option if one of the medications alone isn't working.

Also, it is possible if you would not have left the room, you would have started to feel more comfortable once you started to speak. I often get a terrible and panicky urge to flee public speaking situations by leaving the room, but if I accept the panic and stick it out, that urge to flee usually leaves. Once I start talking, things get much better.


----------



## Jason Keener

SAS2012 said:


> When do you think it is the best time to take propanolol before a presentation? Is it one hour or 30 minutes? And how long does it last in you system? I have been prescribed 10 mg for public speaking, and took it about 20 minutes before I presented, and still felt my heart racing.


For me, it works best if I take it an hour to an hour and fifteen minutes before the presentation. Atenolol is a beta blocker that lasts longer than propranolol, so you might want to look into Atenolol if you want something that lasts longer. I've found that both atenolol and propranolol work equally well for public speaking anxiety, and even better if taken in combination with Klonopin (clonazepam).


----------



## bestFizzy

I know this thread is old but it looks like it's been revived quite a few times.

Propanolol takes over 2 hours to work for me. It does work well for me – I actually have to tell myself how well it's working in the hope that I will remember it once it's worn off, as I immediately begin to worry about my next public speaking encounter 

So, 2+ hours for the full effect. Maybe it helps in 1 hour but knowing how I react to it I'd always give myself a good 2+ hours in advance.


----------



## Acolin

*Wedding speech a success - thanks to advice from these forums*

I had to give a speech for my sisters wedding two days ago. About a week ago the anxiety began to set in. My fear of public speaking basically stems from the panic attacks I have experienced several times in the past which consist of increased heart rate, trembling voice, trembling hands and body, shortened of breath, nausea and stomach pains and I lose my thought once all this begins and I can't even comprehend the words coming out of my mouth. I have suffered from anxiety moderately in other situations but I would say my anxiety towards public speaking is severe. I started searching the internet about a week ago about solutions to help me because I was having significant stomach pain, nausea and loss of appetite. I had tried Ativan before but I do not like how it makes me feel, withdrawn and tired, it's basically like a numbness and I've tried it for public speaking before and it does not work, the panic still sets in. So I read on these forums about propranolol and I thought that might be my solution because I can always survive the anxiety but it cannot overcome the panic attacks.

So I promptly went to a walk in clinic and asked the doctor for a prescription and he flat out said NO. He said "we don't prescribe inderal for anxiety that's for people with heart conditions" and he proceeded to explain that if I don't like Ativan that there are another 20 medications I can try until I find the right one. He said that since the panic attacks come from the anxiety that we need to deal with that as the source. He prescribed me some xanex and sent me on my way.

So I left feeling defeated, because everything he said made sense and I thought that since I am in canada and most of you are probably American, that maybe canadian doctors can't prescribe this medication for panic attacks.

After a couple of hours I got over it and I went to a different walk in clinic. I felt like a bit of a druggie or something but oh we'll, I had to try again. That doctor prescribed it for me no problem. Yay!!! So I took 40mg that night as a trial and I felt fine. The next day I took one of the xanex to try it and found that it made me feel the same as Ativan and I didn't like it.

So on the wedding day I started freaking out when we arrived at the reception and had severe anxiety. I took the inderal about 1 hour before my speech and I was still experiencing severe anxiety. I could not eat dinner and I couldn't sit. I didn't want to drink alcohol because it might react with the Meds and I was hoping I wasn't going to throw up because I didn't know if I would throw up my pill. I was losing it and I just wanted to run out of the room. I had no idea if the medication would work.

So the moment came and I went to the podium. I began reading my speech and all my anxiety symptoms melted away. I delivered the 10 minute speech like I was a pro and I got so many compliments afterword. I cannot even begin to express my gratitude for all you folks who documented your experiences on this site. This will undoubtedly change my life. I feel empowered and like I can speak again with no problem whatsoever.

So now I think... What came first the anxiety or the panic attack? I say the panic attack came first and then I got anxious about the fear of having a panic attack in front of so many people.

After the speech I drank probably 4 drinks and felt fine. I an a 130lb female and I took 40mg inderal.


----------



## derricktyc8

I am a new member here and I know that it's against the forum rules to post online link to buy Inderal Propranolol. Please private message me if any member have reliable source to buy the meds online. 

I am in Singapore and need the online source to ship internationally. 
Currently, it's not an option for me to get prescription from doctor here. 

After reading the posts, it really inspire me and hopefully the meds work for me.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## shotdrink

Yeahhh! i have to try it!!!
Someone has tried it with amphetamine (like adderall)?


----------



## UEA

I wish I'd found this thread sooner, I have a presentation tomorrow and I'm freaking out about it. I get shakey, dry mouth, I forget what I was saying, I can't remember what my slides are about, my trip over my words and I can feel the blood pounding in my head. I hate it, I'm so terrible at public speaking. To make matters worse, my tutor gave me no guidance for my topic and I have hardly anything to present. I'm terrified.


----------



## vanessauk

I have just read every single post in this thread. It is so inspiring and I'm really excited to read all the successes. I don't usually visit sites such as this because they have a tendency to make me feel worse, but this site has uplifted me like nothing else. 

I am 34 years old and my anxiety started at 15 years old. I have put off my dream job because their interviews can be horrendous. Imagine a group interview where you have to sing and dance, present to the group and do some sort of role play. Then there is a 3 on 1 interview to top it all off. Anxiety through the roof. 

I have already failed 3 of these previously. In fact, I have worked from home for 9 years because I cannot make it through an interview. Well, not one to give up on my dreams, I decided several weeks ago that I do not want to go through life in regret and have decided to put myself through it once more. 

I have been researching this particular job and interview for 9 years now, so I am more than safe in my knowledge, but I know that the symptoms will rear their ugly head on the day and blow it for me. Thankfully, now that I have read this thread, the reality could be much different this time around. 

I have some Propranolol 40mg that my doctor gave me, but never used, so I'm going to try them out soon. I will post my results here. 

Thanks to everyone who has posted their positive results. It has given me renewed hope.


----------



## ICXC NIKA

Where online can I order Propranolol ? I do t have a GP doctor and I'm in pretty good physical condition, 26 yo and athletic. 

Thanks


----------



## aquarin

Hi, I know it's been a while since someone last posted here, but I got my hands on some 40mg Inderal pills and I was wondering if someone can give some advice on how much to take? I am a female of weight about 50 kg. (I didn't go to a doctor to get it)


----------



## watertouch

aquarin said:


> Hi, I know it's been a while since someone last posted here, but I got my hands on some 40mg Inderal pills and I was wondering if someone can give some advice on how much to take? I am a female of weight about 50 kg.


Hi there, start by messuring your pulse, the resting pulse, then try say 10mg, full effect on empty stomach about 2hours but starts working in 30 min...
Then messure it again... Try not to get a lower heartrate then 55. 
Its of course different in a "live" situation where one would expect getting a panic attack or such symtoms (racing heart,trembling hands, voice)

Then you can play around abit with the dose, i for instance take 80mg, And it compleatly blocks Panic attacks for me... I take some 20-40 if im just at home and had say to much caffeine or so.

Also some people get hypoglycemic, so some type of sugar could be helpfull if you feel like that.. Could be good to have with you the first time till you know how you react!

Good luck!


----------



## UnjustifiedThoughts

I just re-read this whole thread for old times sake. A life saver for many of us.


----------

